# Discussão e classificação de nuvens



## Agreste (21 Fev 2008 às 22:57)

Permitam-me discordar mas esta é a minha leitura da foto sobre os tipos de núvens que foi aqui postada... 

Os Pileus que o Minho viu são um problema de perspectiva da foto. Parecem estar no cimo da nuvem mas não estão. São cirrocumulos, uma pequena parte do lençol de estratocumulos que ocupam o topo da foto.

Os Cumulonimbos para mim são Congestus pois não parecem ter atingido ainda o estado de maturação. Como a foto foi tirada ao fim da tarde só a linha de instabilidade que os arrasta os poderá desenvolver... 








Sobre a 1ª foto do Luís França (boa foto): Altocúmulos Lenticulares embora pouco desenvolvido


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 23:06)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Tens razao, vendo a foto completa, as calvus não há nenhuma (ha um certo dsenvolvimento lateral) mas não é suficiente para se denominarem calvus ( http://www.theairlinepilots.com/pics/met/cbcalvus.jpg , Exemplo perfeito de uma calvus), precisava de uma dimensão muito maior (incomparavel), digamos que são congestus bastante desenvolvidos. Quanto aos pileus, esses , parecem ser fragmentos de estratocumulos (visivel no zoom)  embora parecam cirrus ( a prospectiva não ajudou nada não). E por fim, quando às mediocris....a do meio é humilis.

Bem visto


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg. Especial Chuva e Trovoadas de 21 a 25 Fevereiro 2008*

Eh lá! Não sabia que tínhamos tantos e tão bons observadores de nuvens aqui no Fórum  
Já agora aquelas que confundi com Pileus não poderão ser Fractus?


----------



## Henrique (21 Fev 2008 às 23:51)

Em principio sim, e porque digo que sim?...
Bom uma vez mais a prespectiva não ajuda muito, ainda para mais com tanta diversidade de nuvens numa so imagem, torna-se dificil a distinção. Isto porque para uma boa analise é preciso ter mais do que uma boa visão, à que ter em conta a posição das restantes nuvens, e deste modo, ir por exclusões de parte, tentando chegar à defenição pertendida para X nuvem, portanto tanto pode ser Fractus como estractocumulos pois ambas podem apresentar formaçoes muito semelhantes dependendo das condições e tambem porque estas podem abundar dentro da mesma altitude, neste caso 0-2000 metros.
Eu talevz me inclinaria mais para estratocumulos.


----------



## omm (22 Fev 2008 às 00:36)

Quando coloquei a foto nem nunca pensei ter tanta explicação, maravilha. 
A foto foi tirada pelas 14h, não sei se isso influi no que quer que seja.

A ver se compreendo, a diferença entre o Congestus e Calvus é que o primeiro é menos denso que o segundo?


----------



## Henrique (22 Fev 2008 às 06:38)

A Calvus é mais densa e alta
http://www.sky-chaser.com/image/stormc/schccb2.jpg
http://www.dkimages.com/discover/previews/927/50172764.JPG
http://www.theairlinepilots.com/pics/met/cbcalvus.jpg

As congestus são menores e destas podem surgir as calvus se o desenvolvimento premitir, e teem uma formação mais ponposa.
http://icons-pe.wunderground.com/data/wximagenew/c/charlesimages/1107.jpg
http://www.weatherscapes.com/Photos/w-367-13.jpg

Uma das caracteristicas que as premite diferenciar pode ser o recorte da nuvem, em que a congestus é mais perfeitinha, e no caso das calvus, se reparares, parece que alguem borrou com o dedo certa parte da nuvem, isto porque as calvus quanto mais maduras forem, maior é a movimentação do ar, asemelhando-se algumas vezes às incus mas em escala pequena. e depois tambem, claro é uma questão de altura da nuvem.

Agora vou para a school até logo XD lol


----------



## rossby (24 Fev 2008 às 11:49)

Caros "observadores",

Embora seja sempre um risco analisar o espaço trimensional numa foto bidimensional, parece-me que há uma enorme confusão na análise desta foto. Ora vejamos:

1. Na classificação de nuvens não existe a designação "cumulonimbos congestus", mas sim "cumulus congestus", que é o que parece acontecer na foto. 

2. Aquilo que foi designado como "estratocumulos" parecem ser "altocumulus estratiformes". Os estratocumulos são nuvens baixas e estas que são indicadas parecem estar num nivel bem mais alto ...

3. Cirrocumulos não, mas talvez altocumulos fazendo parte da mesma camada que atrás referí.

4. Tenho duvidas em classificar a nuvem designada como "cumulonimbus calvus". Diria que se trata de mais um "cumulus congestus". Para confirmar, seria necessário ver melhor se aquilo que se vê ao fundo é um aguaceiro ou um aguaceiro forte.

Um abraço




Agreste disse:


> Permitam-me discordar mas esta é a minha leitura da foto sobre os tipos de núvens que foi aqui postada...
> 
> Os Pileus que o Minho viu são um problema de perspectiva da foto. Parecem estar no cimo da nuvem mas não estão. São cirrocumulos, uma pequena parte do lençol de estratocumulos que ocupam o topo da foto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luis França (24 Fev 2008 às 13:01)

*Re: Observação ISS - Estação Espacial Internacional*

Será uma "super" bigorna?








> Orbiting Earth 200 miles high at a speed of 17,000 mph, astronauts took the picture using a Nikon D2Xs peering through one of the space station's many windows. It shows an enormous anvil cloud. Anvil clouds form in the tops of thunderstorms 5 to 10 miles high and consist mainly of ice. They get their anvil shape from the fact that the rising air in thunderstorms expands and spreads out as the air bumps up against the bottom of the stratosphere. There's no new science or meteorology in this photo - just a shot of rare beauty.


----------



## Henrique (24 Fev 2008 às 13:28)

Talvez não me tenha feito entender ^^.
E tens toda a razão ao afirmares que ha uma confusão ao dizer "cumulonimbos congestus", mas sim "cumulus congestus", pois cumulonimbos são designações especificas para formaçãos mais avançadas coma a incus ou a calvus. Era para ter feito essa referência mas escapou-me. 
Em relação ao estratocumulos, cirrocumulos e alto cumulos só mesmo uma observação ao vivo e de outras prespectivas poderia ser a chave para a busca do nome correcto, pois a altura è muito relativa...podem atingir as mesmas alturas, isto é, (estratocumulos, 0-2000 metros) e (altocumulos, 2000 até aproximadamente 5000 metros).
E atenção nem sempre é facil distingir as nuvens de acordo com a observação unica e exclusivamente.
Não me levem a mal, mas não há condiçoes sificientes a partir da imagem para designar de uma maneira absolutista aquilo que as nuvens são, pelo menos os estratos e os alto estratos bla bla bla.


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2008 às 15:13)

*Re: Observação ISS - Estação Espacial Internacional*



Luis França disse:


> Será uma "super" bigorna?



Aí está um belo e perfeito Cumulonimbus capillatus


----------



## rossby (24 Fev 2008 às 19:17)

Henrique disse:


> Talvez não me tenha feito entender ^^.
> E tens toda a razão ao afirmares que ha uma confusão ao dizer "cumulonimbos congestus", mas sim "cumulus congestus", pois cumulonimbos são designações especificas para formaçãos mais avançadas coma a incus ou a calvus. Era para ter feito essa referência mas escapou-me.
> Em relação ao estratocumulos, cirrocumulos e alto cumulos só mesmo uma observação ao vivo e de outras prespectivas poderia ser a chave para a busca do nome correcto, pois a altura è muito relativa...podem atingir as mesmas alturas, isto é, (estratocumulos, 0-2000 metros) e (altocumulos, 2000 até aproximadamente 5000 metros).
> E atenção nem sempre é facil distingir as nuvens de acordo com a observação unica e exclusivamente.
> Não me levem a mal, mas não há condiçoes sificientes a partir da imagem para designar de uma maneira absolutista aquilo que as nuvens são, pelo menos os estratos e os alto estratos bla bla bla.



Concordo contigo e já tinha feito essa ressalva, mas no caso dos alegados estratocumulus, estes aparentam estar numa camada superior ao cumulus congestus, o que não faz muito sentido. Neste caso, seria mais correcto classifica-los de altocumulus. Mas claro que pode ser ilusão óptica minha

Um abraço


----------



## Henrique (24 Fev 2008 às 22:00)

Luis, favor nao mostres imagens dessas que eu começo ja a roer-me todo por dentro :S
Que inveja, bela incus 
Onde arranjaste essa beleza? :P


----------



## meteg (28 Fev 2008 às 19:47)

A melhor descrição da imagem k li foi a do rossby. Cumulonimbus nem ve-los!


----------



## Henrique (29 Fev 2008 às 13:06)

Bem vindo meteg, chega-se aqui nem se diz nadaaaa ai ai ai ^^ é logo à discusão e classificação de nuvens comentar XD


----------



## Minho (13 Mar 2008 às 00:34)

*Re: Observação ISS - Estação Espacial Internacional*



Luis França disse:


> Será uma "super" bigorna?



Fica o link para a imagem em maior resolução para quem quiser colocar no fundo do ambiente de trabalho 

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/Newsroom/NewImages/Images/ISS016-E-27426_lrg.jpg

ftp://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ESC_large_ISS016_ISS016-E-27426.JPG


----------



## mikemelga (10 Abr 2008 às 13:42)

meteg disse:


> A melhor descrição da imagem k li foi a do rossby. Cumulonimbus nem ve-los!




Completamente de acordo com a análise do rossby.

Podem consultar aqui http://www.avvsilva.net/desc.htm e verificar que os "cumulonimbos congestus" não existem.
Podem ainda ver mais estes
http://www.dammous.com/tempo/n_tipos.asp
http://www.fisica.ufc.br/lfnm/html/nuvens.html


----------



## mauro miranda (10 Abr 2008 às 18:09)

qual a diferença entre cuumlonimbus calvus e cumulo nimbus capillatus??


----------



## *Dave* (29 Jul 2008 às 15:57)

Deixo esta imagem, que embora não sirva de muito fica aqui para "arquivo"....









Abraço


----------



## *Dave* (15 Ago 2008 às 13:37)

*Que nuvens são?*

Olá a todos.

Abaixo poderam ver uma foto que tirei no Inverno passado, que apresenta umas nuvens...

Se alguém me puder dizer que tipo de nuvens são, agradecia ( se clicarem na foto poderão ver num tamanho maior ).





Esta foto era para ser vista pelo "lado artístico", a iluminação natural vs a iluminação artificial, daí aparecer o poste no enquadramento. O avermelhado que se vê é provocado pelo Sol que deveria de se estar a pôr.


Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2008 às 15:14)

Aqui fica a identificação das moças


----------



## *Dave* (16 Ago 2008 às 19:49)

OBRIGADO 



Abraço


----------



## Ike (19 Set 2008 às 21:52)

Lembrei-me de uma nuvem que vi no outro dia e que me intrigou bastante e penso que este é o tópico mais apropriado para descrever aquilo que vi.

Era +- 12:40 hora a que habitualmente vou tomar café depois de almoçar, e eu e uma colega minha ficámos espantados com uma nuvem. Nunca tinha visto nada assim... Uma nuvem pequena um pouco dispersa (desculpem não saber classificá-la) mas toda às cores...parecia que tinha reflectida nela as cores do arco íris. 

Lembrei-me de comentar aqui, pois em 31 anos nuca tinha visto tal coisa...

Confesso que foi a única vez que lamentei não ter um telemóvel com máquina fotográfica incorporada.


----------



## Agreste (19 Set 2008 às 22:09)

É um pouco difícil dizer qual será mas provavelmente só nuvens altas da família dos *Cirrus* poderiam produzir fenómeno semelhante... 

Procura *aqui*, *aqui* e *aqui*, a ver se vês alguma coisa do género...


----------



## Ike (20 Set 2008 às 15:39)

Estive a ver as fotos e não havia nada parecido. Fiz uma busca no google por "color clouds" e encontrei este vídeo no youtube: 

http://digg.com/environment/Bizarre_Glowing_Color_Clouds_Seen_30_Min_Before_China_Quake

http://www.toxicjunction.com/get.asp?i=V4388

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/g...min-before-2008-sichuan-china-quake/712238900

Foi uma nuvem parecida com a que estão a filmar que eu vi.  O título do vídeo é "nuvens a cores 30 minutos antes do terramoto de Sichuan" mas 30 minutos e muito depois de ter visto a tal nuvem...nada de especial aconteceu. 

EDIT: Parece que há bastantes referências a essas nuvens...adicionei mais alguns links...a que eu vi era apenas 1 nuvem...pequena...e ao vivo as cores ainda eram mais vivas do que a que aparece no vídeo.


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2008 às 15:48)

Sinceramente a descrição faz-me lembrar que se tratou de um Sun Dog: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_dog


----------



## Agreste (20 Set 2008 às 19:44)

Bem para dizer a verdade nunca tinha ouvido falar de tais nuvens. 

Mesmo assim é um pouco discutível associar o aparecimento de nuvens aos tremores de terra. Como digo nunca tinha visto e não conhecia...


----------



## Ike (22 Set 2008 às 09:14)

Minho disse:


> Sinceramente a descrição faz-me lembrar que se tratou de um Sun Dog:



A 3.ª imagem a partir de cima é o que se parece mais com o que vi. Mesmo assim o vídeo que mostrei é o que anda mais perto.



Agreste disse:


> Bem para dizer a verdade nunca tinha ouvido falar de tais nuvens.
> 
> Mesmo assim é um pouco discutível associar o aparecimento de nuvens aos tremores de terra. Como digo nunca tinha visto e não conhecia...



Como referi não aconteceu nada de mais naquele dia ou nos seguintes. Acredito também que o aparecimento daquelas nuvens na China pouco antes do tremor de terra pode ter sido pura coincidência.

Quanto à nuvem que eu vi, como nunca tinha visto nada igual (e ao longo da nossa vida olhamos muitas vezes para o céu) desconfiei que estaria a assistir a um fenómeno raro. Muita pena em não ter tirado uma foto.


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2009 às 11:52)

Ao lêr a RAM aqui ao lado dos nossos amigos espanhois, lembrei-me de recuperar este post e relacionar a núvens nacaradas com o que o Ike possívelmente viu. Teria sido? 

http://www.meteored.com/ram/4150/nubes-nacaradas-2/


----------



## kikofra (15 Fev 2009 às 12:00)

alguem consegue identificar?


----------



## Chingula (5 Mai 2009 às 17:02)

*Re: Observação ISS - Estação Espacial Internacional*



Luis França disse:


> Será uma "super" bigorna?



Fotografia muito interessante:
Numa atmosfera instável no espraiamento de bigornas de Cumulonimbos, na fase madura, notam-se "overshooting tops" a emergir.
A bigorna espraia-se na tropopausa - Massa de Cirros cumulonimbogénitus.
Quando os movimentos ascendentes são suficientemente intensos, ar troposférico é "injectado" na estratosfera.
Notam-se várias fases do desenvolvimento das células convectivas que podem originar (ou não) cumulonimbos.


----------



## Chingula (5 Mai 2009 às 17:18)

Ike disse:


> Lembrei-me de uma nuvem que vi no outro dia e que me intrigou bastante e penso que este é o tópico mais apropriado para descrever aquilo que vi.
> 
> Era +- 12:40 hora a que habitualmente vou tomar café depois de almoçar, e eu e uma colega minha ficámos espantados com uma nuvem. Nunca tinha visto nada assim... Uma nuvem pequena um pouco dispersa (desculpem não saber classificá-la) mas toda às cores...parecia que tinha reflectida nela as cores do arco íris.
> 
> ...




Se a nuvem apresentava um ciculo (ligeiramente mais escuro) em torno do Sol limitado por uma espécie de irisação ténue - poderia ser o fotometeoro - Halo - surge com os Cirrostratos por refracção da luz solar, nos cristais hexagonais do gelo da nuvem.
Em outros tipos de nuvens ocorrem outros fotometeoros (com irisação ou não)mas só vendo...
Cumps


----------



## Chingula (5 Mai 2009 às 17:32)

kikofra disse:


> alguem consegue identificar?



Trata-se de um cumulo em desenvolvimento...podendo dar origem (ou não) a Cumulonimbo, dependendo de vários factores sendo o principal as condições de instabilidade da massa de ar onde se manifesta.
Cumpts


----------



## Vince (8 Mai 2009 às 12:07)

Vou colocar aqui duas fotografias de 22 de Março no Alentejo. 







Estas fotos mostram um tipo de nuvem caótica por vezes espectacular que é característica da _gust front/outflow boundary_ de uma trovoada, uma mesofrente de ar frio provocado pelo avanço do ar arrefecido gerado pela corrente descendente (downdraft) com precipitação  de uma célula que progride contra ar mais quente formando estas nuvens. A sua presença neste local indica obviamente o fim da trovoada ali, mas por vezes é o próprio avanço desta mesofrente que pode servir para ajudar a disparar outro foco convectivo mais à frente numa zona onde exista potencial.

A minha pergunta era a seguinte. A este tipo de céu e nuvens caótico chamam em inglês «Whale's Mouth», Boca de Baleia, quando somos envolvidos por estas nuvens estamos na boca da baleia. Haverá alguma designação em português ? Ou mesmo uma expressão na gíria popular ?


----------



## Chingula (8 Mai 2009 às 17:54)

Vince disse:


> Vou colocar aqui duas fotografias de 22 de Março no Alentejo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questão interessante!
Apenas posso dar a minha opinião.
Não existe em Português qualquer expressão que corresponda ao céu caótico que apresenta.
As nuvens são uma "visualização" da atmosfera num dado momento, num local, a dada altitude. Permitem-nos tirar conclusões muito importantes, sobre o grau de humidade do ar, sobre o grau de estabilidade da massa de ar, se a sua génese é autónoma ou complementar de outra, se é devida a efeito local ou se é advectada, etc... 
Um cumulonimbo, como visualização da convecção existente na massa de ar...depende da sua intensidade e extensão. Por exemplo nos Trópicos os cumulonimbos estendendo-se até à tropopausa podem apresentar espessuras superiores a 13 km...na massa de ar Polar, raramente ultrapassam os 6 km...no entanto, para além da espessura da núvem, é fundamental a intensidade dos  movimentos verticais e o conteúdo em água (vapor) da massa de ar, pois as mudanças de estado e as energias em jogo (muitas vezes espectaculares) são determinantes nos fenómenos Meteorológicos, da escala local, que podem ocorrer...Trovoada, Granizo, Tromba, Rajada de Vento...etc 
Podemos dizer que, num cumulonimbo, estamos perante um "Museu de Nuvens"...mas nem sempre estão todas representadas.

Cumpts


----------



## rozzo (8 Mai 2009 às 18:01)

Eu vou ser sincero, e podem-me apedrejar se quiserem! 

Para mim, tirando as classes e sub-classes mais básicas e lógicas das nuvens, acho um pouco sem interesse ou sem grande utilidade fazer tanta classe de sub-classe de "micro-classe" de nomes de nuvens, se me faço entender..


Há 1001 formas de nuvens, todas elas com génese e aspectos distintos, que me parece mais um passatempo entrar tanto ao pormenor..

Desculpem se a minha opinião é muito redutora.. Mas na prática, acho que só leva a confusões entrar em nomes tão específicos, até porque acho que.. É sempre muito discutível afirmar que uma nuvem é cumulo-isto-aquilo-e-mais-aquilo-genitus e não um cumulo-isto-aquilo-e-menos-aquilo-congestus...
Entendem o meu ponto de vista? 

PS: essas nuvens estão fantásticas, o ano passado não me lembro se em Setembro ou Outubro houve umas assim vindas de Leste em toda a zona de LX, mas que pouco deram, estavam realmente na sua fase final.. 
Apenas umas rajadas, uma ou outra descarga, e umas gotas.. Pouco mais..
Acho que se devem lembrar, deve haver fotos aqui, lembro-me de as ver.. 
Mas apesar de pouco darem, foi dos céus mais fantásticos que já vi em Oeiras.. 
Fascinante mesmo!


----------



## Chingula (8 Mai 2009 às 21:27)

rozzo disse:


> Eu vou ser sincero, e podem-me apedrejar se quiserem!
> 
> Para mim, tirando as classes e sub-classes mais básicas e lógicas das nuvens, acho um pouco sem interesse ou sem grande utilidade fazer tanta classe de sub-classe de "micro-classe" de nomes de nuvens, se me faço entender..
> 
> ...



Para quem gosta de Meteorologia, não deve despromover o que conhece mal.
É como dizer-se: ..."só me interessa da Meteorologia, saber se chove ou se faz Sol amanhã!..." devemos ser mais abrangentes e exigentes com o saber.
A nebulosidade é, numa observação meteorológica, de grande importância... sabendo ler a nebulosidade - Porção de céu coberto, altitude ou níveis das nuvens (andar - alto, médio, baixo ou de vários andares) tipo de nuvem (estratiforme ou cumuliforme), estado de maturação da nebulosidade cumuliforme...etc.. Saber ler as nuvens é como percorrer a NET. Primeiro com algum esforço aprende-se e depois frui-se...garanto que é aliciante...mas nunca com pedras...

Cumpts


----------



## psm (8 Mai 2009 às 22:01)

Chingula disse:


> Para quem gosta de Meteorologia, não deve despromover o que conhece mal.
> É como dizer-se: ..."só me interessa da Meteorologia, saber se chove ou se faz Sol amanhã!..." devemos ser mais abrangentes e exigentes com o saber.
> A nebulosidade é, numa observação meteorológica, de grande importância... sabendo ler a nebulosidade - Porção de céu coberto, altitude ou níveis das nuvens (andar - alto, médio, baixo ou de vários andares) tipo de nuvem (estratiforme ou cumuliforme), estado de maturação da nebulosidade cumuliforme...etc.. Saber ler as nuvens é como percorrer a NET. Primeiro com algum esforço aprende-se e depois frui-se...garanto que é aliciante...mas nunca com pedras...
> 
> Cumpts






Não percebo o que quer dizer no post "...mas nunca com pedras..." ?


----------



## Chingula (9 Mai 2009 às 00:28)

psm disse:


> Não percebo o que quer dizer no post "...mas nunca com pedras..." ?




Apenas me referia à sua frase ..."Eu vou ser sincero, e podem-me apedrejar se quiserem!"...

O que pretendia dizer: Dialogar, conversar...concordar e também discordar...mas sempre meteorologicamente civilizados - sem pedras...

Cumpts


----------



## rozzo (9 Mai 2009 às 14:20)

A das pedras foi uma brincadeira, era uma maneira de dizer, pois sabia que o meu comentário provavelmente ia ser mal aceite por várias pessoas.. 

"A nebulosidade é, numa observação meteorológica, de grande importância... sabendo ler a nebulosidade - Porção de céu coberto, altitude ou níveis das nuvens (andar - alto, médio, baixo ou de vários andares) tipo de nuvem (estratiforme ou cumuliforme), estado de maturação da nebulosidade cumuliforme...etc.."

Mas em momento algum disse que era irrelevante o tipo de informação acima referido, pelo contrário, isso é a base. Indispensável.. Nem muito menos disse que conhecer a nebulosidade e caracterizá-la era desinteressante.. Não.. É ÓBVIO que é ESSENCIAL!

Só comentei, que a meu ver, talvez se exagere um bocado a partir de certo ponto de distinção de nuvens, quando se entra em "sub-sub-sub-sub-categorias"! E volto a dizer, que essencialmente porque as acho muitas vezes duvidosas e fáceis de confundir.. E acho que isso, por menos conhecedor aprofundado que eu seja dos nomes mais específicos que são dados a certos tipos de nuvens, acho que têm de concordar, que é muitas vezes imensamente ambíguo ou duvidoso!


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2009 às 13:09)

Ainda a propósito da Boca de Baleia, encontrei no fórum uma fotografia do Luis Rosa tirada no aeroporto de Faro no dia 18 de Fevereiro 2008 (dia das inundações em Lisboa e Setúbal) que é uma verdadeira foto de compêndio para descrever o tipo de situação/nuvem em que por vezes atrás da gustfront as nuvens ficam com este particular aspecto a que dão o nome de «Whale's Mouth». 

Ora vejam lá se depois de olharem para a foto não percebem logo de onde veio o nome boca de baleia 





Aeroporto de Faro 18/02/2008 (c) Luis Rosa





> *Whale's Mouth Cloud*
> 
> The blue-gray just above the horizon at the left is rain. Evaporation of some of the rain has generated a cold pool that is pushing from left to right. The leading edge of the cold pool is called a "gust front." I've drawn it here as the blue line. That's where the gust front is at the horizon. It also extends to just right of the photographer's location. The warm air ahead of the gust front is lifted above the gust front and then overtop of the cold pool, as I've shown here by red arrow. The photographer, then, is within the cold air behind the gust front and inside the "whale's mouth." The whale's teeth are those clouds at right which are being lifted above the gust front and angle toward the horizon at right.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/blog/weather/8_13796.html


----------



## Vince (14 Mai 2009 às 13:45)

rozzo disse:


> Para mim, tirando as classes e sub-classes mais básicas e lógicas das nuvens, acho um pouco sem interesse ou sem grande utilidade fazer tanta classe de sub-classe de "micro-classe" de nomes de nuvens, se me faço entender..



Eu penso que neste caso e noutros não será tanto dar nomes a nuvens mas mais a situações, neste caso uma situação particular duma gustfront que nem sempre se verifica deste modo, acontece apenas conforme a temperatura dum lado e doutro da gustfront. É mais fácil dizeres a alguém, olha, estou aqui com esta situação X do que não teres um nome para descrevê-la. Nisso os americanos são muito práticos, dão nome a tudo, e como sabes, em Portugal é o contrário, dá ideia que o léxico meteorológico português parou nos anos 50 e que tudo se resume a anticiclones, frentes e depressões. Sabes bem há inúmeros termos técnicos da área que nem existem em português e na nossa literatura cientifica acabam por usar muito inglês. Se vires literatura cientifica brasileira da área de meteorologia vês que até os brasileiros estão melhor do que nós pois vão fazendo um maior esforço para traduzir para português determinadas terminologia.


----------



## Rog (14 Mai 2009 às 17:53)

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei ontem. Possivelmente stratus undulatus.





mais fotos:

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1748/p1210060.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/210/p1210072.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/7897/p1210077.jpg
http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/1741/p1210083.jpg
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2348/p1210088.jpg
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/3466/38879059.jpg


----------



## rozzo (14 Mai 2009 às 18:42)

Vince disse:


> Eu penso que neste caso e noutros não será tanto dar nomes a nuvens mas mais a situações, neste caso uma situação particular duma gustfront que nem sempre se verifica deste modo, acontece apenas conforme a temperatura dum lado e doutro da gustfront. É mais fácil dizeres a alguém, olha, estou aqui com esta situação X do que não teres um nome para descrevê-la. Nisso os americanos são muito práticos, dão nome a tudo, e como sabes, em Portugal é o contrário, dá ideia que o léxico meteorológico português parou nos anos 50 e que tudo se resume a anticiclones, frentes e depressões. Sabes bem há inúmeros termos técnicos da área que nem existem em português e na nossa literatura cientifica acabam por usar muito inglês. Se vires literatura cientifica brasileira da área de meteorologia vês que até os brasileiros estão melhor do que nós pois vão fazendo um maior esforço para traduzir para português determinadas terminologia.



Sim Vince, eu entendo o que queres dizer, e concordo até certo ponto!
Claro que é prático ter nomes como esse da "baleia" para identificar coisas, práticas concretas! Isso temos uma grande falha na nossa língua ao nível da meteorologia! Sem dúvida.. Não é preciso chegar às nuvens, basta lembrar da neve, sleet, saraiva e as 1001 confusões que geram..


Referia-me era mais a especificidade em nomes tão concretos, no sentido mais "técnico".. Porque continuo a dizer que é em muitos casos duvidoso ou ambíguo..
Somente isso..


----------



## Chingula (14 Mai 2009 às 21:21)

Rog disse:


> Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei ontem. Possivelmente stratus undulatus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso tratar-se de Altocumulos, definindo o fluxo ondulatóro associado à orografia da região...se for o caso, será uma variante de Altocumulos lenticulares...para quem observa, não há deslocamento da nuvem...dá-se a condensação na fase ascendente do fluxo e uma evaporação na fase descendente...pela fotografia, só por si, não dá para concluir.
Cumpts


----------



## psm (14 Mai 2009 às 21:35)

Elas são sobretudo estratos undulatus, e venho pôr aqui 2 links  muito interesses ao nivel cientifico, e é  acerca dos ventos fortes que acontecem nesta região e que a eles estão associados este tipo de nuvens que são os estratos que se subdividem em mais generos de...


http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/WEBOPS/iotm/iotm/20050608_karman/20050608_karman.html



http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/WEBOPS/iotm/iotm/20030806_vonkarman/20030806_vonkarman.html


Está aqui uma grande definição de nuvens.



http://html.rincondelvago.com/tipos-de-nubes.html


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mai 2009 às 21:56)

Alguém me identifica esta nuvem?
Precedeu uma célula que causou aguaceiros  bastante fortes.




Penso que a acompanhar vinha uma shelf cloud mas não tinha a certeza. Por isso também irei postar essa foto.

A foto ficou assim porque houve reflexão da imagem pelo vidro de um janela


----------



## ACalado (26 Mai 2009 às 00:04)

fotos de ontem e de hoje  não sei bem se a nuvem é uma lenticular 

















Só para efeitos de  comparação:


----------



## Dan (26 Mai 2009 às 00:17)

Umas fotos de mammatus no passado dia 22.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2009 às 23:17)

*Nuvens: um breve entendimento - I*

Segundo Varejão-Silva (2005), as nuvens são qualquer conjunto visível de gotículas d’água, partículas de gelo ou de ambos, podendo incluir ainda outros elementos de natureza hídrica de maiores dimensões, ou ainda poeiras, areias, fumaça, fuligem, resíduos industriais, etc. Elas estão em constante mudança de forma e cor, alterando continuamente seu tamanho e assim, seu aspecto apresentado. O aspecto de uma nuvem está relacionado a duas questões, a saber: A luminância e cor.
A luminância (termo utilizado em substituição ao antigo termo Brilho, abolido pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM), diz respeito a quantidade de luz que é refletida, difundida ou transmitida pelas partículas que compõem a respectiva nuvem, estando a fonte de iluminação relacionada ao Sol, a Lua ou mesmo a iluminação de uma cidade. Já a cor de nuvem tem a ver diretamente com a cor da luz incidente sobre ela, ou seja, ao se observar uma nuvem localizada próxima ao zênite (angulo de 90º em relação ao Sol), as nuvens ou suas partes iluminadas são normalmente brancas ou acinzentadas. 
Entretanto, ao se afastar em direção ao horizonte, o Sol as nuvens, gerando novas cores, como o vermelho, alaranjado ou amarelo. O horário de observação também deve ser considerado, uma vez que pouco antes do amanhecer ou do pôr-do-sol, as nuvens podem apresentar cor acinzentada, uma vez que ainda recebem a sombra do cone de penumbra da Terra, enquanto as demais podem se apresentar nas cores supra-citadas, por já ou ainda estarem recebendo a luz incidente do Sol. Deve-se evitar também que elas estejam muito próximas ao horizonte, uma vez que podem sofrer o efeito da perspectiva e também da maior espessura existente entre a nuvem e o observador, neste ponto de observação, o que poderá influir na sua interpretação de cor e luminância.
Outro aspecto importante na observação de nuvens é a Espessura apresentada. Nas nuvens esta é uma característica bastante mutável, onde se costuma chamar a sua parte inferior de Base, e a parte superior de Topo. Em nuvens mais espessas, costumamos ver partes escuras ou acinzentadas, relacionadas a sombra projetada pelas partes superiores das mesmas. Nuvens menos espessas normalmente se apresentam completamente brancas, a não ser sofrendo alguma projeção de sombra sobre a mesma, ou com presença ou outros materiais particulados.
No processo de classificação de nuvens, procurou-se selecionar características observadas com maior freqüência em determinadas nuvens, reunindo-se assim nuvens com características comuns num mesmo grupo, procurando não considerar as mais diversas formas intermediárias que uma nuvem possas vir a assumir. O documento oficial de referência para a qualificação de uma nuvem o Atlas Internacional de Nuvens, chancelado pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM). Segundo este Atlas, as nuvens estão classificadas em 10 tipos distintos, denominados Gêneros, comportando Espécies, distintas entre si em relação a forma e estrutura apresentadas, estando as espécies classificadas em Variedades, estabelecidas em função da sua transparência, do arranjo das suas partículas ou ainda dos seus elementos constitutivos.
Segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia (INMET), quanto ao seu aspecto podem ser:
Estratiformes - desenvolvimento horizontal, cobrindo grande área; de pouca espessura; precipitação de caráter leve e contínuo;
Cumuliformes - desenvolvimento vertical, em grande extensão; surgem isoladas; precipitação forte, em pancadas e localizadas.

Continua… 

Texto original em Rascunho Geo ©


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2009 às 01:01)

*Nuvens: um breve entendimento – II*




Dando prosseguimento a nossa postagem anterior. O que nos motivou a escrever estas postagens sobre nuvens, em particular as CB’s, foi o terrível acidente aéreo com o vôo Air France AF 447, Rio de Janeiro – Paris, que caiu no mar entre o continente sul-americano e o continente africano. Ao que parece há uma estreita relação entre dificuldades técnicas que motivaram a queda deste avião e as características climáticas apresentadas naquela região. Tais características tem a ver principalmente com o fato desta região também ser a Zona de Convergência Intertropical (ZCIT), basicamente uma área de encontro de massas de ar advindas dos hemisférios norte e sul, exatamente na Linha do Equador, e que tem por característica apresentar uma forte nebulosidade. Disto decorre por sua vez a forte presença de formações de nuvens responsáveis por condições meteorológicas extremamente adversas, como é o caso, em particular das nuvens Cumulus Nimbus (CB).
Segundo o texto “Tipos de Nuvens e sua relação com o Quadro Sinótico”, de autoria do Departamento de Ciências Atmosféricas da Universidade de São Paulo (USP), com base no Manual de Meteorologia do Ministério da Aeronáutica, as nuvens cumulus nimbus (CB) apresentam as seguintes características:
Nuvem densa e possante de grande dimensão vertical, em forma de montanha ou de enormes torres; as dimensões horizontais e verticais são tão grandes que a forma característica da nuvem só pode ser vista a longa distância;
Uma parte da região superior e geralmente lisa, fibrosa ou estriada e quase sempre achatada; esta parte pode se desenvolver em forma de bigorna ou vasto penacho;
Constituídos por gotículas de água em suas partes inferiores e por cristais de gelo nas superiores; pode conter grandes gotas de chuva e granizo;
Seu aspecto é sombrio e ameaçador, habitualmente sendo acompanhado por trovões, relâmpagos e fortes pancadas de chuva;
Sua formação está associada a cumulus bastante volumosos e desenvolvidos, sendo portanto análoga à de cumulus;
Após a fase de cumulus congestus, ocorre o cumulonimbus calvus, quando existe um limite claro da nuvem (sem fibras ou franjas ou formações do tipo bigorna); daí para a fase madura (cumulonimbus capillatus) o desenvolvimento é bastante rápido;
A fase calvus implica no início de fortes pancadas, culminando no estágio capillatus;
Pode se desenvolver de um altocumulus ou de um altostratus cujas partes superiores apresentam protuberâncias (nesse caso, sua base está bem elevada);
A existência de cumulonimbus implica, praticamente sempre, em intensa precipitação, forte turbulência, presença de rajadas e avanço de linhas de instabilidade;
Podem conter granizo, que é um dos hidrometeoros mais destrutivos e também ocasionar tornados. 
Assim, diante do disposto acima, as Cumulus Nimbus (CB) possivelmente se apresentaram ao vôo AF 447 na noite do acidente com as suas características peculiares, que são:
“Nuvem de trovoada; base entre 700 e 1.500 m, com topos chegando a 24 e 35 km de altura, sendo a média entre 9 e 12 km; são formadas por gotas d'água, cristais de gelo, gotas superesfriadas, flocos de neve e granizo. Caracterizadas pela "bigorna": o topo apresenta expansão horizontal devido aos ventos superiores, lembrando a forma de uma bigorna de ferreiro, e é formado por cristais de gelo, sendo nuvens do tipo Cirrostratos (CS).” Fonte: INMET – Atlas de Nuvens.
Já Varejão-Silva define uma nuvem Cumulus Nimbus (CB) como sendo,
“Nuvem volumosa, muito densa, de grande desenvolvimento vertical, com a forma de montanha, encimada ou não por uma imensa bigorna ou penacho, cujas extremidades são cirrosas. Embora a base destas nuvens esteja bastante próxima da superfície terrestre, seu topo pode alcançar níveis muito elevados. Por isso mesmo as cumulonimbos só são inteiramente observados quando se encontram a considerável distância. Estas nuvens costumam produzir aguaceiros violentos, acompanhados de relâmpagos e trovões. Algumas vezes produzem granizo ou saraiva. Nas porções inferiores são formadas por gotículas de água e de chuva. Nas porções superiores são encontradas gotículas de gelo, neve e pelotas de gelo. Quase sempre se originam do desenvolvimento de cumulus. Ora se apresentam isoladas, ora formando fileiras semelhantes a muralhas.” Fonte: Varejão-Silva (2005, p. 376).
Vale lembrar ainda que naquela região do globo a alta incidência de nebulosidade deve-se principalmente a alta evaporação da água do oceano, por conta da maior incidência de raios solares. Por isso se dizer que o clima nesta faixa do globo é um clima equatorial, caracterizado principalmente por altos índices de pluviosidade. Aliado a isso tem o impacto gerado por nuvens com características distintas em permanente contato. Este é o ambiente climático naquela faixa do Globo e que tão bem caracteriza a Zona de Convergência Intertropical, de acordo com o conceito apresentado pela Fundação Cearense de Meteorologia:
“A ZCIT é uma banda de nuvens que circunda a faixa equatorial do globo terrestre, formada principalmente pela confluência dos ventos alísios do hemisfério norte com os ventos alísios do hemisfério sul. De maneira simplista, pode-se dizer, que a convergência dos ventos faz com que o ar, quente e úmido ascenda, carregando umidade do oceano para os altos níveis da atmosfera ocorrendo a formação das nuvens. A ZCIT é mais significativa sobre os Oceanos e por isso, a Temperatura da Superfície do Mar-TSM é um dos fatores determinantes na sua posição e intensidade.” Fonte: FUNCEME.
Segundo informações o avião voava a 11.000 metros. Nesta área ele encontrou condições extremamente adversas, inclusive com a presença de granizo. Uma das hipóteses da provável causa do acidente foi a falha de interpretação de dados por conta dos computadores de bordo, transmitindo comandos conflitantes ao avião. Aliado às condições meteorológicas apresentadas no momento do acidente, dada a natureza da região, o avião possivelmente se desintegrou ainda no ar, o que pode ser constatado pela distância apresentada pelos poucos destroços apresentados até o momento.

Texto original em Rascunho Geo ©


----------



## Teles (25 Ago 2009 às 23:03)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Ago 2009 às 00:01)

Boas

LINDO LINDO



Abraços


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2009 às 00:06)

Belas fotos 
uuuuuuuhuuuhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vince (26 Ago 2009 às 00:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*



teles disse:


>


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Ago 2009 às 01:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*



Vince disse:


>



E eis que o terror se instala nos céus desta comunidade...

Algo de maléfico vindo de alguma entidade desconhecida e obscura do profundo reino das trevas poderá surgir neste dia especial...


----------



## vitamos (26 Ago 2009 às 09:08)

Eheh, absolutamente 666 

Fotos muito bem conseguidas. O maior valor delas é mesmo o de se tratarem de nuvens comuns, ao qual o detalhe veio conferir uma nova magia! Porque ás vezes a beleza está em coisas simples


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Ago 2009 às 18:45)

vitamos disse:


> Eheh, absolutamente 666



Número muito perigoso!!!

Tenham medo!
Tenham muito medo!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Ago 2009 às 19:28)

Muito boas fotos pessoal


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2009 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2009*



Vince disse:


>



Belas imagens...

Gostei muito das de cirrus, mas esta montagem, Vince, está infernal!!!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Ago 2009 às 11:05)

Talvez isto ajude:

Nuvens(ParteI)

Nuvens noctilúcias:As nuvens noctilúcias são nuvens ténues também chamadas nuvens polares mesosféricas que se encontram na atmosfera superior, visíveis num profundo crepúsculo e são feitas de cristais de gelo.  São mais vistas nos meses de Verão a latitudes entre 50° e 70° N e S do Equador.


As nuvens noctilúcias são as mais altas, localizadas na mesosfera a altitudes entre 76 e 85 quilómetros . São normalmente demasiado finas para serem vistas, e mesmo assim só o são se forem iluminadas pela luz do sol no horizonte enquanto que os últimos raios solares na atmosfera estão na sombra da Terra. As nuvens noctilúcias não são completamente conhecidas, uma vez que foram descobertas recentemente e não há evidências de que tenham sido observadas antes de 1885.



As nuvens noctilúcias apenas se formam apenas sob condições restritas; podem frequentemente ser usadas como um sensor para alterações na alta atmosfera. Desde a sua descoberta a ocorrência de nuvens noctilúcias aumenta em frequência, brilho e extensão. É a prova que reforça a teoria que este aumento está ligado às alterações climáticas.

Formação:As nuvens noctilúcias são compostas por pequenos cristais de gelo de água, com diâmetro entre 40 e 100 nanometros e existem a uma altitude entre 76 e 85 quilómetros (47 a 53*milhas),mais altas que qualquer outra nuvem na atmosfera da Terra.

Tal como grande parte das nuvens altas mais familiares, como cirrus, as nuvens noctilúcias são compostas por água colectada na superfície de partículas de poeira, mas as suas fontes, tanto da poeira como de vapor de água na atmosfera superior, não se conhecem ao certo. 
Apesar disso, acredita-se as poeiras provenham de micro meteoros, apesar da actividade vulcânica também ser uma possibilidade. A humidade pode ser levantada através de lacunas na tropopausa, bem como se formar a partir da reacção do metano com radicais hidroxila na estratosfera. *
O escape de vaivéns espaciais, que está quase inteiramente composto por vapor de água, tem sido encontrado para gerar nuvens individuais. Cerca de metade do vapor está na termosfera, normalmente a altitudes de 103 até 114 quilómetros (64 to 71*milhas).







Nuvens polares mesosféricas(nacreous cloud):As “nacreous cloud”são nuvens que se formam na estratosfera a altitudes entre 15 000 e 25 000 metros. 
As  nuvens polares estratosféricas são raras, e são formados principalmente no Inverno perto dos pólos e foram descritos pelo astrónomo Robert Leslie desde 1885. 

Estão envolvidas na formação de buracos na camada de ozono, porque a seu cargo estão as reacções químicas que produzem moléculas de cloro. Estas moléculas podem servir como um catalisador para a reacção e destruição das moléculas de ozono.
A estratosfera é muito seca, ao contrário da troposfera, que raramente permite a formar nuvens. No frio extremo do Inverno polar, no entanto, diferentes tipos de nuvens estratosféricas podem se formar, que são classificados de acordo com o estado físico e sua composição química. Devido à sua elevada altitude e da curvatura da superfície da Terra, estas nuvens vão receber a partir de luz solar abaixo do horizonte e reflectem-na para o chão, brilhando brilhantemente bem antes do amanhecer ou depois de anoitecer. CSP forma em temperaturas muito baixas, abaixo de -78 ° C. Estas temperaturas podem ocorrer na baixa estratosfera no inverno polar. Na Antárctida, temperaturas abaixo de -88 ° C causam frequentemente tipo II CSP. Essas baixas temperaturas são raras no Árctico. 






Cirrocumulus:Cirrocumulus são finas, compostas de elementos muito pequenos em forma de grânulos e rugas. Indicam base de corrente de jacto e turbulência. Com altitude de 6.000 a 12.000 metros.


É um género nubloso que se apresenta geralmente na forma de camadas relativamente pouco extensas, constituídas de pequenos elementos cumuliformes sem sombras, de largura inferior a 1 grau. Em algumas aparições mais espectaculares, essas camadas cobrem parte considerável do céu, usualmente evoluindo para a espécie altocumulus com o aumento do tamanho angular médio e espessamento dos seus elementos. Na espécie cirrocumulus stratiformis, os elementos organizam-se mais compactamente, frequentemente em um ou dois sistemas de ondulações em algumas partes, segundo um padrão que lembra escamas de peixe (undulatus), ou em uma disposição de cavidades bem regulares de céu claro (lacunosus). 

Em contraste, em cirrocumulus floccus, não parece haver uma regularidade de disposição, com as pequenas nuvens componentes surgindo mais ou menos ao acaso. A espécie cirrocumulus castellanus é caracterizada por um desenvolvimento vertical maior de suas partes, em virtude da influência de movimentos de ascensão convectiva nos níveis altos da atmosfera, onde a nuvem em questão se encontra, mais não se observa o padrão de uma base comum aos elementos cumuliformes tão regularmente quanto em altocumulus castellanus. A posterior formação de altocumulus ou altostratus pode identificar a aproximação de uma frente fria. Pode-se também observar a formação de elementos de Cirrocumulus em uma camada de cirrostratus, como se aqueles fossem decorrentes de uma descontinuação das camadas antes homogéneas dessa última (cirrocumulus cirrostratogenitus).


----------



## Mjhb (28 Ago 2009 às 14:04)

Nuvens(ParteII)

Cirrus: são nuvens situadas em níveis mais elevados da troposfera (acima dos 6000 m nas latitudes temperadas, mas mais baixas nas regiões polares), sendo, então, constituídas por pequenos cristais de gelo que se mantêm suspensos por rápidas correntes de ar que ocorrem nesses níveis, reveladas pelos movimentos observados das referidas nuvens. Quando acontecem de não ser mais sustentados, esses cristais caem na forma de pequenos rastros (virga), ou, no caso de relativa ausência de variação de direcção/velocidade do vento com a altura, conferem aos cirrus uma curva em forma de coma (cirrus uncinus). 
A constituição mencionada, de cristais de gelo, conferem às nuvens cirrus um aspecto essencialmente filamentoso ou de plumas e uma transparência característica, o que faz com que não se obscureçam ou obscureçam pouco quando vistas contra a luminosidade solar. As principais espécies são cirrus fibratus, caracterizada por filamentos dispostos paralelamente ou de maneira irregular (cirrus fibratus intortus), cirrus uncinus, onde os elementos se curvam em vírgula, como já citado, cirrus spissatus, de consistência mais compacta e espessa e, portanto, frequentemente sombreada, e cirrus floccus, formada por pequenos elementos que se organizam regularmente, às vezes deixando cavidades de céu claro bem definidas (cirrus floccus lacunosus). Raramente, observam-se fracos movimentos convectivos influenciando o aparecimento de uma consistência mais cumuliforme, em que protuberâncias mais nítidas que o usual crescem de uma base comum; nesse caso, tem-se a espécie cirrus castellanus. 
As cirrus frequentemente prenunciam a aproximação de trovoadas, particularmente quando se estendem em cirrostratus que por sua vez se adensam em altostratus, ou são resultantes da evolução dos topos de nuvens cumulonimbus que já se dissiparam (variedade identificada pelo termo latino "cumulonimbogenitus"). Uma curiosa formação é aquela disposta em uma forma que lembra uma espinha de peixe (cirrus fibratus vertebratus), geralmente constituindo trilhas de condensação (rastros deixados por aviões a jacto resultantes do acréscimo de vapor de água, um dos constituintes da exaustão dos motores, no ar situado nas imediações) em estado avançado de degeneração. 
Um alto número de cirrus pode ser um sinal de um sistema frontal próximo ou perturbação aérea superior. Isto normalmente transmite uma modificação no tempo no perto do futuro, normalmente ficando cada vez mais tempestuoso. As nuvens cirrus também podem ser as sobras de um temporal. Um grande escudo do cirroso e cirrostratus tipicamente acompanha o alto fluxo de altitude de furacões ou tufões. As cirrus também foram observadas desenvolvendo-se depois da formação persistente de contrails de um avião. O aumento no tráfego aéreo é uma causa possível de um montante crescente de cirrus.







Cirrostratus: Nebulosidade de nível alto caracterizada por camadas uniformes e transparentes bastante extensas, dispondo-se em dois aspectos principais: a espécie cirrostratus fibratus aparece em camadas onde podem ser visualizadas fibras típicas de nuvens superiores, enquanto que cirrostratus nebulosus apresenta-se como regiões de brilhância surpreendentemente uniforme, conferindo ao céu um tom esbranquiçado. 

As camadas periféricas de cirrostratus fibratus encerram elementos mais individualizados, neste ponto evidenciando necessidade de critério para distinção entre cirrus fibratus e a espécie em questão. cirrostratus causam às vezes a aparição dos chamados fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos, principalmente quando sob a forma de uma camada homogénea (nebulosus), entre os quais o mais comum representa o halo 22°, assim chamado pois consiste em uma circunferência colorida ao redor do Sol (ou da Lua, em certos casos) cujo raio interno é de 22 graus de arco.

 Outros relativamente frequentes incluem o círculo paraélico, uma banda branca que passa pelo Sol e se mantém na altura deste (às vezes apresentando regiões proeminentes coloridas sobre o halo 22° ou um pouco além, chamadas de paraélios), e o arco circunzenital (um arco colorido centrado no zénite e com cores espectrais muito vivas). As cirrostratus indicam frequentemente mudanças drásticas no tempo, que se mostram, quanto à nebulosidade, como o surgimento de nuvens altostratus, mais densas, e a aproximação de trovoadas.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Ago 2009 às 12:25)

Nuvens (Parte III)

Altocumulus: Altocumulus são lençóis ou camadas de nuvens brancas ou cinzentas, tendo geralmente sombras próprias. Constituem o chamado "céu encarneirado". Com altitude entre 2.400 e 6000 metros. 
É um género que se apresenta em uma grande variedade de formas, constituintes de quatro espécies classificadas e estados transitórios e/ou híbridos. A espécie altocumulus stratiformis compreende camadas frequentemente extensas, compostas por elementos cumuliformes quase perfeitamente individualizados ou interligados por porções menos densas, com coloração não uniforme variando do branco-amarelado ao cinza-sombrio. Aplica-se a nomenclatura altocumulus stratiformis undulatus quando os elementos exibem uma disposição direccional evidente. A variedade perlucidus é bastante comum, observada no caso de as partes arranjarem-se com presença de lacunas, pelas quais pode-se ver o Sol ou a Lua. Em alguns casos, a camada de nebulosidade não é suficientemente espessa para lançar sombras sobre a superfície, trata-se da variedade translucidus; o caso oposto, de uma camada contínua e opaca, identifica-se por altocumulus stratiformis opacus, casualmente complementada por protuberâncias pendentes (altocumulus stratiformis opacus mammatus). 
A espécie altocumulus floccus caracteriza-se por elementos mais apartados, de consistência semelhante aos elementos de altocumulus stratiformis, ou particularmente mais difusos, às vezes apresentando precipitações que não atingem o solo (altocumulus floccus virga). Condições específicas de clima e tempo, geralmente associadas a movimentos convectivos vigorosos nos níveis médios, favorecem a formação de estruturas em bases, dotadas de partes verticalmente mais desenvolvidas, mais evidentes quando vistas próximas ao horizonte, componentes de Altocumulus castellanus, muitas vezes ocorrendo em seguida tempestades severas. Em raras ocasiões, nuvens Altocumulus castellanus constituem a própria génese de Cumulonimbus que exibem, então, bases situadas a uma altura superior à comummente vista. 
Uma última espécie, altocumulus lenticularis, representa a mais intrigante das formas de Altocumulus. Constituem formações semi-estacionárias situadas nos topos de ondulações de correntes de ar que se desestabilizam por atrito sobre acidentes topográficos, geralmente representados por montanhas altas. Há registos de relatos de "objectos voadores não-identificados" provavelmente decorrentes dessas nuvens lenticulares, que de fato mostram contornos surpreendentemente nítidos, sobretudo em sua parte superior. 






Altostratus: Nuvens em disposições laminares constituídas por uma estrutura fibrosa comummente regular e compacta. Apresentam coloração acinzentada ou azulada, dependendo da hora do dia ou da distância do horizonte em que são visualizadas, que permitem ocasionalmente a passagem parcial e difusa da luz solar, como através de vidro fosco, de modo que o astro é visto sem nitidez. 

As camadas de Altostratus terminam quase sempre gradualmente, são bordejadas por formações cirrosas mais rarefeitas e esparsas do que no seio da camada, que lembram cirrus spissatus. Prenunciam ou são resultantes de células de tempestade, no primeiro caso são regularmente antecedidas por nuvens Cirrostratus, que se distinguem daquelas por serem mais finas e pelo fenómeno óptico de halo solar, e se espessam gradualmente até que trovoadas antes escondidas atrás do horizonte se tornam visíveis, representadas por nuvens cumulonimbus dificilmente distinguíveis.

 Quando evoluem do colapso das partes médias e altas de nuvens cumuliformes, exibem com frequência protuberâncias pendentes (altostratus mammatus cumulonimbogenitus), resultantes de correntes descendentes de ar. Formações de altocumulus podem estar presentes abaixo de uma camada de Altostratus. A precipitação mais ou menos contínua de chuva ou neve geralmente está associada a Altostratus ou Nimbostratus, estas últimas mais espessas e menos contínuas, mas ambas bloqueiam totalmente o Sol (altostratus opacus).


----------



## Mjhb (30 Ago 2009 às 17:27)

Nuvens( Parte IV)

Cumulus(é favor trocar a expressão "nuvens de cúmulo3 por cumulus, uma vez que a tradução da Google está mal feita...): As nuvens de cúmulo são um tipo da nuvem com desenvolvimento vertical perceptível e bordas claramente definidas. O cúmulo significa "montão" ou "pilha" em latino. Eles muitas vezes são descritos como "resfolegantes" ou "parecido a um algodão" na aparência. As nuvens de cúmulo podem parecer sozinhas, em linhas, ou em grupos. As nuvens de cúmulo são muitas vezes precursores de outros tipos de nuvens, como cumulonimbus, quando sob o efeito de factores de tempo como instabilidade, humidade, e declive de temperatura. As nuvens de Cumulonimbus podem associar-se com fenómenos como landspouts, trombas de água e tufões. As nuvens de cúmulo tipicamente formam-se quando o ar quente aumenta e consegue um nível do ar comparativamente fresco, onde a humidade no ar se condensa.


Isto normalmente acontece pela convecção, onde uma parcela do ar é mais quente do que o ar circundante. [1] Como ele aumenta, o ar esfria na tarifa de lapso de adiabatic seca (aproximadamente 3°C por 1000 pés ou 1°C por 100 m), enquanto o ponto de rocio do ar cai por 0.5°C por 1000 pés. Quando a temperatura do ar consegue o ponto de rocio, um pouco de água condensa-se fora do ar para formar a nuvem. O tamanho da nuvem depende do perfil de temperatura da atmosfera e a presença de qualquer inversão. Se o topo do cúmulo cobrir de nuvens alcances acima da altitude onde a temperatura está em ou abaixo do nível glacial, então a precipitação da nuvem é possível. A temperatura do ar ao nível de terra determinará se isto cai como chuva ou neve. O desenvolvimento simplificado de uma nuvem de cúmulo, dada condições é conveniente.
Em condições ventosas, as nuvens podem formar linhas (ruas de nuvem) paralela com o vento. Em áreas montanhosas, eles também podem formar linhas em um ângulo ao vento, devido à presença de ondas de sotavento acima das nuvens. 
Por cima do mar, as nuvens de cúmulo podem ser encontradas em linhas regularmente espaçadas ou modelos. Os melhores exemplos dessas linhas são encontrados nos ventos comerciais, onde eles podem estender-se para muitas milhas . Tais linhas criam um modelo no movimento vertical do ar, causando-o rolar horizontalmente. Entre as linhas da nuvem são ventos mais fortes, mais tempestuosos, e ligeiramente viram, mas abaixo das linhas da nuvem, um tanto facilmente e mais ventos de apoio prevalecem. 
A altura na qual a nuvem começa a formar-se (base de nuvem) depende do montante da humidade na parcela aérea que forma a nuvem. O ar húmido resultará geralmente em uma base de nuvem mais baixa. Em áreas temperadas, a base das nuvens de cúmulo está à altura normalmente de 8,000 pés (2,400 m) na altitude. Em áreas áridas e montanhosas, a base pode estar a mais de 6000 metros.






Cumulunimbus: Os cumulonimbus são nuvens convectivas de trovoada que se desenvolvem verticalmente até grandes altitudes, com a forma de montanhas, torres ou de gigantescas couve-flores. Têm uma base entre 300 e 1.500 metros e um topo que pode ir até 29 km de altitude podendo até ter quase 3 vezes a altura do monte Everest, sendo a média entre 9 e 12 km. O topo é caracterizado pela chamada "bigorna": uma expansão horizontal devida aos ventos superiores, lembrando a forma de uma bigorna de ferreiro. São formadas por gotas de água, cristais de gelo, gotas super-esfriadas, flocos de neve e granizo.
As nuvens cumulonimbus ou cumulonimbus são grande desenvolvimento vertical, que internamente é formado por uma coluna de quente, o ar húmido sobe em uma espiral que tem um giro anti-horário no hemisfério norte e horário hemisfério sul. Sua base é geralmente cerca de 2 km de altura, enquanto a parte superior pode chegar a altitude 15 a 20 km. Estas nuvens normalmente produzem chuvas e trovoadas, principalmente quando estão plenamente desenvolvidas. Abreviado: Cb O cumulonimbus (Cb) é um tipo de nuvem de desenvolvimento de alta, densa, com tempestades e mau tempo. Você pode treinar sozinho, em clusters, ou ao longo de uma frente fria em uma linha de instabilidade. As nuvens cumulonimbus são formadas tipo cumulus.

Os cumulonimbus são alimentados por fenómenos de convecção muito vigorosos (por vezes com ventos de mais de 50 nós). Na base, são formados por gotículas de água, mas nas zonas mais elevadas da "bigorna", são já formadas por cristais de gelo.
Podem estar associados a todas as formas de precipitação forte, incluindo grandes gotículas de chuva, neve ou granizo. Uma trovoada é basicamente uma nuvem cumulonimbus capaz de produzir ventos fortes e tempestuosos, raios, trovões e mesmo, por vezes, violentos tornados.

Para sua criação exige a concordância de três factores:* 1. Ambiente de alta humidade. *** 2. Uma massa de ar instável quente. *** 3. Uma fonte de energia para carregar essa massa quente e húmida, rapidamente. Este movimento de alta é causada pelo ar frio, sendo mais pesado é introduzido como uma cunha no sentido horário e levantar o ar quente e húmido que rapidamente se torna uma nuvem escorregue gira anti-horário e está se espalhando anvil-shaped. Os locais típicos grande formação dessas nuvens são encontradas em zonas temperadas em torno de uma linha de frente fria perto do mar (onde a brisa do mar pode fornecer energia para a tempestade, ou nas montanhas, onde as encostas de barlavento o vento é forçado a subir fazendo com que o ar quente (menos denso) equivale a que dão origem a fortes chuvas e tempestades. O cumulonimbus servir para equilibrar, nos trópicos, pequenas áreas de instabilidade que são causados por insolação. Sempre gerar sua própria energia por acumulação de calor em uma área muito mais ampla do que a própria base de cumulonimbus. Quando o ar quente fica acima massas mais frias (que estão abaixo), começa concomitante de refrigeração e condensação do vapor de água em gotículas de água. E, esta condensação aquece o ar ao redor do calor latente, avançar com a ascensão das massas de ar. Continuando com o aumento da massa de ar, gotículas de água são resfriadas assim que começa o processo de formação de cristais de gelo. Gravidade faz com que estas gotículas e / ou dos grãos de gelo começam a cair, provocando um movimento descendente que deve competir com os outros para cima. Instabilidade entre as rajadas em ascensão (com humidade e nuvens) e rajadas decrescente de ar (frio e seco), produz a electricidade estática que se acumulam na cumulonimbus. A descarga de electricidade faz com que esta raios e trovões. Desde o final da primavera ao início do Outono, tem mais oportunidades cumulonimbus formadas, e ainda mais ao anoitecer, devido ao calor acumulado no solo por insolação. Claro, que terá uma frente fria que o aumento de ar quente é empurrado para mais longe, a rápida emergência das massas de ar mais frio. Mesmo um momento chamado de "Prefrente", onde parece que o ar quente (demais) é "cortar com uma faca" do ar frio. Isso pode acontecer em qualquer época do ano, como evidenciado pelas tempestades que podem ocorrer em conjunto com tempestades de neve no inverno.






Stratocumulus: Tipo de nuvens que compõe a maior parte da nebulosidade de nível baixo, que, mais frequentemente, está disposta em camadas de moderada extensão apresentando uma coloração acinzentada (ou tendendo a amarelada, caso sejam iluminadas pelo Sol baixo), com algumas partes menos espessas pelas quais pode-se ver o Sol, a Lua, ou nuvens mais altas. No caso de aparentarem uma estrutura mais regular, as partes constituintes apresentam-se como rolos, ondulações ou faixas de camada, que revelam entre elas lacunas de céu claro ou partes da nebulosidade sobre existente. Nesse caso, poderiam ser confundidas com Altocumulus, mas seus elementos apresentam maior extensão (em geral, maiores do que 5°), e a maior proximidade do solo pode ser revelada pelo movimento aparente mais rápido ou por bordas menos nítidas, mas sempre de aspecto cumuliforme.

 As stratocumulus são formadas sob uma grande variedade de condições de tempo, desde de espontaneamente em céu claro até pela dissipação das partes baixas de cumulonimbus ou cumulus de grande desenvolvimento. Podem se originar a partir do abaixamento de nuvens Altocumulus e/ou Altostratus já existentes, ou da elevação de camadas de stratus no período de aquecimento diurno, geralmente como intermediárias entre estas e nuvens cumulus. 
Quando resultam do espalhamento horizontal das cumulus que tiveram a ascensão convectiva inibida por uma camada de inversão (sobretudo em finais de tarde nas regiões temperadas, exibindo, então, topos planos quando observadas à distância), denominam-se stratocumulus cumulogenitus ou stratocumulus vesperalis. Antes de mudanças bruscas de tempo, às vezes observa-se uma forma de aparência convectiva mais típica, em que torres cumuliformes erguem-se de uma base ou camada mais ou menos contínua (stratocumulus castellanus). Podem produzir precipitação leve, principalmente nas formas mais espessas ou quando resultam da degeneração de Cb's, caso citado acima.


----------



## Rog (1 Set 2009 às 09:48)

Estes textos quando são retirados de algum site, livro ou outro, de forma integral ou adaptada, devem ter no final a fonte de citação. É recomendável editar os textos e colocar a(s) fonte(s).


----------



## Mjhb (1 Set 2009 às 21:25)

Rog disse:


> Estes textos quando são retirados de algum site, livro ou outro, de forma integral ou adaptada, devem ter no final a fonte de citação. É recomendável editar os textos e colocar a(s) fonte(s).



Já o Gerofil me relembrou isso, mas infelizmente, já não me lembro das fontes que usei, uma vez que pertencem a uma a presentação de PowerPoint com 160sildes, e as nuvens já foram feitos há quase 3meses...

Nuvens(Parte V)

Nimbostratus: Uma nuvem de Nimbostratus é caracterizada por uma camada de nuvem informe que é quase uniformemente a cor cinzenta escura. O "Nimbo" é da palavra latina "o nimbo", significando chuva. É uma nuvem estratiforme que produz a chuva, desenvolvendo bases de nuvem entre a superfície e 10000 pés (3000 m). Nimbostratus normalmente tem uma espessura de 2000 metros.
Em casos raros, Nimbostratus pode ser muito fino e acompanhado por uma camada separada de altostratus dividido por uma camada clara. Embora encontrado no mundo inteiro, o nimbostratus é encontrado mais comummente nas médias latitudes.
O Nimbostratus ocorrerá ao longo de frentes quentes onde a massa aérea quente lentamente crescente cria nimbostratus e nuvens de stratus, que são precedidas por nuvens de mais alto nível como cirrostratus e altostratus. Muitas Vezes, quando uma nuvem de altostratus se torna espesso e desce na altitude mais baixa, ele ficará nimbostratus.
A base de uma nuvem de base de nimbostratus é ofuscada pela precipitação e não é normalmente claramente visível. Em todos os casos, o nimbostratus é acompanhado por pannus, que se desenvolvem abaixo de nimbostratus. Se a camada pannus for completamente opaca, a presença da precipitação indica a presença de nimbostratus. O movimento pannus é lento e uniforme por baixo de nimbostratus.
O Nimbostratus, stratus, altostratus e stratocumulus cobre de nuvens todos têm uma aparência cinza lisa. Há um número de características que permitem ao observador distinguir nimbostratus de outras nuvens:

    * As stratus trazem a precipitação muito mais leve (chuvisco) do que nimbostratus;
    * As altostratus são mais leves em cores e menos opacas do que nimbostratus, portanto a luz solar pode ser vista por eles;
    * As cirrostratus nunca trazem a precipitação e têm uma estrutura fina, esbranquiçada, parecida a um véu, característica do cirroso;
    * Os stratocumulus trazem a precipitação só leve e têm a base claramente visível com elementos de nuvem separados facilmente eminentes;
    * As cumulonimbus grandes e baixas que cobrem a maior parte do céu podem ser confundidas com nimbostratus. Contudo, trazem a precipitação mais pesada, menos constante. Normalmente, o nimbostratus é uma nuvem de precipitação moderada constante, ao contrário do período mais curto da precipitação tipicamente mais pesada lançada por uma cumulonimbus. Contudo, a precipitação não ocorre ao nível de terra em caso de virga e acompanha outros tipos de nuvem. A precipitação pode durar durante vários dias, dependendo da velocidade da frente fechada que ela acompanha.






Stratus: Representa a forma básica das nuvens estratiformes, como indica o termo latino que a designa, dispostas em camadas de pouca extensão vertical e situadas tipicamente a menos de 500 m do solo, frequentemente encobrindo os topos de colinas. Podem baixar ao nível do solo, causando restrição à visibilidade na forma de nevoeiros. 
As stratus constituem a nebulosidade de uma atmosfera estável, isenta de correntes convectivas, sendo formadas após um período de resfriamento nocturno ou após a passagem de uma frente fria (nesse caso, a cobertura presente, mais espessa e causando precipitação contínua, pode ser nimbostratus) e às vezes causam uma precipitação em pequenas gotas. 
O disco solar muitas vezes pode ser visto sem brilho através de camadas de stratus, mas sem perda de nitidez (ao contrário do que ocorre com Altostratus), e antes de ser completamente descoberto pode ser circundado por uma ténue corona. 
Podem se apresentar sob dois aspectos mais caracterizados: em camada contínua bem uniforme ou com suaves ondulações na base; ou em fragmentos que se movem com rapidez ao vento, mudando constantemente de forma (stratus fractus, melhor descritos como nevoeiros acima do solo). No primeiro deles, denominado stratus nebulosus, o efeito do aquecimento solar nas primeiras horas da manhã faz com que a cobertura apresente uma textura cada vez menos homogénea e se fragmente em elementos em que topos convectivos logo se tornam evidentes, em uma clara evolução para o género cumulus. 
Durante o ciclo de maturação de cumulonimbus, não raro aparecem stratus fractus imersas nas cascatas de precipitação, em virtude da alta humidade do ar que acompanha essas condições, assim como se levantando do solo após uma forte chuva. Sob a influência de montanhas, as nuvens stratus delineam o perfil do fluxo de ar passando sobre elas, dispondo-se em formas com contornos nítidos (stratus lenticularis). 






Fractus: As fractus são nuvens pequenas e fragmentadas , que usualmente se encontram por baixo de um  ambiente nublado, formando de nuvens maiores, e geralmente rasgadas por fortes ventos.
 As fractus têm padrões irregulares, aparentando ser peças de algodão, alterando-se constantemente, e com frequência, formando-se e dissipando-se rapidamente. Não têm uma base definida. Por vezes são persistentes e formando-se regularmente junto à superfície. Classes comuns são as cumulus fragmentadas abaixo da nuvem principal (scud).
As fractus podem desenrolar-se de cumulus se o calor do solo não for o suficiente para começar a convecção. 
As stratus fractus distinguem-se das cumulus fractus pela sua menor extensão vertical, cor mais escura, e a maior dispersão das suas partículas.
As cumulus fractus assemelham-se com uma cumulus fragmentada. Podem ser originadas a partir da dissipassão de cumulus, parecendo neste caso como nuvens irregulares brancas localizadas em distância significante umas das outras. Cumulus fractus podem ser sinal de tempestades de Verão em condições quentes e húmidas. Observado as fractus pode-se descobrir a direcção do vento que está a soprar debaixo da nuvem principal.
A massa de fractus múltiplas localizadas abaixo de uma nuvem principal designam-se de pannus.


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 22:26)

Pedro disse:


> x já não me lembro das fontes que usei, uma vez que pertencem a uma a presentação de PowerPoint com 160sildes, e as nuvens já foram feitos há quase 3meses...



Vê se descobres rapidamente isso pois é chato estarem textos integrais aqui que podem estar protegidos por direito de autor, e se nem sequer indicamos a fonte teremos que os remover.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Set 2009 às 15:39)

Já aqui estão:

http://www.avvsilva.net/desc.htm
http://pt.wikipedia.org
http://en.wikipedia.org
http//es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mjhb (6 Set 2009 às 18:02)

Formação das nuvens:

Existem nuvens formadas devido ao resfriamento do ar húmido que faz com que a água se condense, outras devido à subida e expansão do ar, quando ele sobe para níveis onde a pressão atmosférica é progressivamente menor e se expande, consumindo energia que é absorvida do calor contido no próprio ar, fazendo com que a temperatura diminua. Este fenómeno é conhecido por resfriamento adiabático. A condensação e congelamento ocorrem em torno de núcleos de condensação microscópicos, como partículas de poeira, processos que resultam no resfriamento adiabático, seguido pela criação de uma corrente de ar ascendente.
Uma vez formada, a nuvem poderá evoluir, crescendo ou se dissipando. A dissipação da nuvem é resultado da evaporação das gotículas de água, que a compõem, em razão de um aumento de temperatura em virtude da mistura do ar no qual ela está contida com outra massa de ar mais aquecida, o que é conhecido como aquecimento adiabático, ou pela mistura com uma massa de ar seco.
Em outras ocasiões uma nuvem pode surgir quando uma certa massa de ar é forçada a deslocar-se para cima acompanhando o relevo do terreno. Essas nuvens,conhecidas como "nuvens de origem orográfica", também ocorrem em virtude da condensação do vapor de água pelo resfriamento adiabático do ar.
Quando uma porção de ar se eleva, expande-se. E essa expansão é adiabática e resulta numa perda de energia que faz com que a sua temperatura baixe de cerca de 9,8 °C por cada quilómetro de elevação.
Quando uma bolha de ar sobe, passa de uma altitude em que a pressão atmosférica é maior para outra em que ela é menor. Como a pressão exterior diminui, a bolha de ar expande-se, aumentando o seu volume. Como o ar é um bom isolante térmico podemos considerar que toda a energia dispendida para a expansão ("empurrando o ar ambiente à sua volta") vem das moléculas dentro da própria bolha de ar, ou seja, que a expansão é um processo adiabático. Podemos ignorar as fugas para o exterior e considerar que o ar se esfria apenas por descompressão: a temperatura diminui, se reduz a pressão e vice versa. As moléculas de ar perderão alguma energia cinética e o ar arrefecerá. A taxa de arrefecimento é aproximadamente constante: cerca de 9,8 °C/km para ar seco (não saturado). Quando o ar desce, é comprimido e aquece também segundo a mesma taxa (9,8 °C/km).
O arrefecimento do ar traduz o fato de que a velocidade média das suas moléculas diminui, aumentando a probabilidade de que as moléculas livres de vapor se liguem a moléculas vizinhas, passando ao estado líquido por condensação. Isso leva à diminuição do valor máximo de vapor que pode estar presente no ar, ou seja, provoca um aumento da sua humidade relativa. Se a temperatura desce até ao chamado ponto de orvalho, a densidade de vapor é a máxima, igual à de saturação. A partir desse momento qualquer arrefecimento resultará em que o vapor em excesso tenha que ser removido por condensação, formando-se gotículas de água que podem formar nuvens.
A condensação do vapor começa a ocorrer na base da nuvem, a que, por isso, se chama «o nível de condensação». Se a temperatura de ponto de orvalho é negativa (nesse caso, chama-se-lhe também o ponto de geada), o vapor pode passar directamente ao estado sólido sob a forma de cristais de gelo, por sublimação. Quando uma molécula livre se liga às vizinhas, perde energia cinética que é libertada para o ambiente sob a forma de calor latente (cerca de 600 calorias por cada grama de vapor de água condensada). As nuvens formam-se a partir da condensação do vapor de água existente em ar húmido na atmosfera. A condensação inicia-se quando mais moléculas de vapor de água são adicionadas ao ar já saturado ou quando a sua temperatura diminui.

*Trabalho organizado a partir de pesquisas efectuadas nas seguintes fontes*:

Catálogo de nuvens, por *Alexandre Viana Vieira e Silva *- Poços de Caldas, MG – Brasil (site: http://www.avvsilva.net/index.htm);
Wikipédia (Versão em português, espanhol e inglês)


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2009 às 15:08)

Mammatus: Mammatus, com o significado de nuvem no formato de seios (mama). É um termo da meteorologia aplicado ao padrão de "bolsas" que se formam na base de uma nuvem. O termo "mammatus" deriva do mamma, (mama ou seios), devido algumas pessoas associarem a forma dessas nuvens com a forma dos seios femininos humanos.A formação das nuvens mammatus é rara e na maioria das vezes está associada a formação de nuvens do tipo cumulonimbus (cumulonimbus com mammatus), mas também podem ocorrer na alta atmosfera associadas a stratocumulus (stratocumulus com mammatus), cirrus (cirrocumulus com mammatus) e altocumulus. Também podem ocorrer em “contrails" (nuvens artificias provocadas por aviões) e em nuvens de poeira vulcânicas. 

Características das mammatus:

Nuvens do tipo mammatus, quando associadas a um cumulonimbus são indicadoras de uma formação severa mas em muitos casos indica que a tempestade está perdendo força. Mammatus são mais frequentemente associada com a nuvem de bigorna que se estende de um cumulonimbus, mas também pode ser encontrado em altocumulus, Altostratus, stratocumulus, e nuvens cirros, assim como nuvens de cinzas vulcânicas. Nos Estados Unidos, observadores do céu pode estar mais familiarizado com o muito distintas e mais comum mammatus cumulonimbus. Quando ocorrem em cumulonimbus, Mammatus são frequentemente indicativos de uma tempestade particularmente forte ou talvez até mesmo uma tempestade tornado. Estes tendem a formar mais frequentemente durante os meses quentes e sobre as porções centro-oeste e leste dos Estados Unidos e, mais raramente sobre o oeste e sudoeste. Devido ao ambiente intensamente tosquiada de que forma mammatus, aviadores são fortemente aconselhados a evitar cumulonimbus com mammatus. Mammatus pode aparecer como liso, áspero ou irregular lobos e pode ser opaco ou semitransparente. Porque mammatus ocorrer como um agrupamento de lobos, a forma como elas se juntam pode variar de um cluster isolado para um campo de mama que se espalhou por centenas de quilômetros a ser organizados ao longo de uma linha, e pode ser composto de desiguais ou similar-sized lobos. O mammatus individual lobo diâmetro médio de 1-3 km e duração em média de 0,5 km. Um lobo pode durar uma média de 10 minutos, mas todo um conjunto de mama pode variar de 15 minutos a algumas horas. Eles geralmente são compostos de gelo, mas também pode ser uma mistura de gelo e água líquida, ou ser composto quase inteiramente de água líquida.




 




Lenticularis:

As nuvens lenticulares são nuvens em forma de lente estacionárias que se formam na alta altitude, normalmente alinhada ou perpendicular à direcção de vento. As nuvens lenticulares podem ser separadas em altocumulus que suportam lenticularis (ACSL), stratocumulus staticus lenticularis (SCSL), e cirrocumulus staticus lenticularis (CCSL).
Onde há fluxos aéreos húmidos estáveis por cima de uma montanha ou uma variedade de montanhas, uma série de ondas permanentes amplas pode formar-se no lado a favor do vento. 
Se a temperatura na crista da onda cair abaixo do ponto de orvalho, a humidade no ar pode condensar-se para formar nuvens lenticulares. Em certas condições, com muito tempo as cadeias de nuvens lenticulares podem formar-se perto da crista de cada onda sucessiva, criando uma formação conhecida como 'uma nuvem de onda'. Os sistemas de onda causam grandes movimentos aéreos verticais e portanto bastante vapor de água pode condensar-se para produzir a precipitação. 
As nuvens foram confundidas com OVNI´s porque essas nuvens têm uma aparência de lente característica e alisam a forma parecida a um pires. As cores brilhantes são às vezes vistas ao longo da borda de nuvens lenticulares.
Os pilotos de poder tendem a evitar voar perto de nuvens lenticulares por causa da turbulência dos sistemas de rotor que os acompanham, mas os pilotos de planador activamente procuram-nos. A posição exata da massa aérea crescente é regularmente fácil predizer da orientação das nuvens. "O elevador de onda" desta espécie é muitas vezes muito liso e forte, e permite a planadores voar a altitude notável e grandes distâncias. O mundo actual que desliza regista para ambas as distâncias (mais de 3,000 km; 1,864 mi) e altitudes (15,460 m; 50,721 pés) foram estabelecidos usando tal elevador.




 



Fonte: Wikipedia pt, es e en.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2010 às 01:25)

*Curiosa ‘nuvem-rolo’ sobre o Uruguai*





Credit & Copyright: Daniela Mirner Eberl 

Explicação: Que tipo de nuvem é esta? Uma nuvem-rolo (roll cloud). Estas raras e longas nuvens costumam se formar próximas a avançadas frentes frias. Em particular, uma corrente de ar descendente na frente de uma tempestade pode causar o avanço do ar quente e úmido de origem, frio abaixo do seu ponto de orvalho e, em seguida forma uma nuvem. Quando isso acontece de maneira uniforme ao longo de uma frente alargada, uma nuvem em rolo pode se formar. Estas nuvens podem realmente ter ar circulando ao longo do eixo horizontal da nuvem. Uma nuvem em rolo presumivelmente não é capaz de se transformar em um furacão. Ao contrário de uma nuvem em prateleira (shelf cloud) semelhante, uma nuvem em rolo, um tipo de nuvem em arco ( Arcus cloud), é completamente independente de seu parente, a nuvem cumulus nimbus. Na foto acima, uma nuvem em rolo estende-se por grande distância em janeiro de 2009 janeiro, sobre a praia de Las Olas, em  Maldonado,  Uruguay.

Rascunho Geo ©


*Morning Glory Clouds Over Australia*





Credit & Licence: Mick Petroff; Tip Thanks: James Holmes (Cairns)

Explanation: What causes these long, strange clouds? No one is sure. A rare type of cloud known as a Morning Glory cloud can stretch 1,000 kilometers long and occur at altitudes up to two kilometers high. Although similar roll clouds have been seen at specific places across the world, the ones over Burketown, Queensland Australia occur predictably every spring. Long, horizontal, circulating tubes of air might form when flowing, moist, cooling air encounters an inversion layer, an atmospheric layer where air temperature atypically increases with height. These tubes and surrounding air could cause dangerous turbulence for airplanes when clear. Morning Glory clouds can reportedly achieve an airspeed of 60 kilometers per hour over a surface with little discernible wind. Pictured above, photographer Mick Petroff photographed some Morning Glory clouds from his airplane near the Gulf of Carpentaria, Australia. 

Astronomy Picture of the Day


*A Lenticular Cloud Over New Zealand*





Credit & Copyright: Chris Picking (Starry Night Skies Photography)

Explanation: What's happening above those mountains? Several clouds are stacked up into one striking lenticular cloud. Normally, air moves much more horizontally than it does vertically. Sometimes, however, such as when wind comes off of a mountain or a hill, relatively strong vertical oscillations take place as the air stabilizes. The dry air at the top of an oscillation may be quite stratified in moisture content, and hence forms clouds at each layer where the air saturates with moisture. The result can be a lenticular cloud with a strongly layered appearance. The above picture was taken in 2002 looking southwest over the Tararua Range mountains from North Island, New Zealand. 

Astronomy Picture of the Day


*A Lenticular Cloud Over Hawai'i*





Credit & Copyright: Peter Michaud (Gemini Obs.) 

Explanation: Can a cloud do that? Actually, pictured above are several clouds all stacked up into one striking lenticular cloud. Normally, air moves much more horizontally than it does vertically. Sometimes, however, such as when wind comes off of a mountain or a hill, relatively strong vertical oscillations take place as the air stabilizes. The dry air at the top of an oscillation may be quite stratified in moisture content, and hence forms clouds at each layer where the air saturates with moisture. The result can be a lenticular cloud with a strongly layered appearance. The above picture was taken near Mauna Kea, Hawaii, USA. 

Astronomy Picture of the Day


----------



## Chingula (3 Jun 2010 às 17:04)

Gerofil disse:


> *Curiosa ‘nuvem-rolo’ sobre o Uruguai*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2010 às 17:38)

*A Roll Cloud Over Missouri*





Credit & Copyright: Dan Bush (Missouri Skies)

Explanation: What kind of cloud is this? A roll cloud. These rare long clouds may form near advancing cold fronts. In particular, a downdraft from an advancing storm front can cause moist warm air to rise, cool below its dew point, and so form a cloud. When this happens uniformly along an extended front, a roll cloud may form. Roll clouds may actually have air circulating along the long horizontal axis of the cloud. A roll cloud is not thought to be able to morph into a tornado. Unlike a similar shelf cloud, a roll cloud is completely detached from their parent cumulonimbus cloud. Pictured above, a roll cloud extends far into the distance in the summer of 2005 above Albany, Missouri, USA.

Astronomy Picture of the Day


*Shelf Cloud Over Saskatchewan*





Credit: Jeff Kerr

Explanation: Perhaps it's time to go inside. Such thoughts might occur to people witnessing the approach of an impressive shelf cloud. Shelf clouds are typically seen leading thunderstorms, although they may precede any well defined front of relatively cold air. Shelf clouds differ from roll clouds because shelf clouds are attached to a larger cloud system lurking above. Similarly, shelf clouds differ from wall clouds because wall clouds typically trail storm systems. The above pictured shelf cloud was photographed toward the southwest during a trip crossing the prairies of Saskatchewan, Canada on the Trans-Canada Highway in 2001 August. A rising Sun illuminated the impressive cloud from the east as it advanced from the west. 

Astronomy Picture of the Day


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2012 às 23:46)

*Anatomia de uma tempestade*











Researchers on NASA’s DC-8, a flying laboratory, have launched a six-week hunt for thunderstorms. They’re part of a team of 100 researchers from 29 organizations participating in Deep Convective Clouds and Chemistry (DC3), a field campaign based in Kansas sending aircraft to Alabama, Colorado, and Oklahoma to sample how storms affect the chemistry of the upper troposphere.
The preferred target: large multicell and supercell storms with powerful updrafts capable of lofting volatile pollutants and moisture-rich air nearly 12,000 meters (40,000 feet) up in the atmosphere, a height that pollutants wouldn’t reach without a boost from a storm. They are particularly interested in understanding how certain pollutants react with nitrogen oxides produced by lightning to generate ozone, a greenhouse gas that has a strong impact on the climate at this altitude.
Four days into the campaign, the researchers found just the sort of storm they were looking for developing southwest of Cheyenne over central Oklahoma. According to a summary of the flight posted on the campaign's website, the storm cell formed rapidly around 5:00 p.m., and by 5:45 p.m. the DC-8 and the National Center for Atmospheric Research and National Science Foundation’s Gulfstream-V had reached the storm's southern edge and started taking samples.
The image above, a photograph taken by DC3 Principal Investigator Chris Cantrell as the Gulfstream-V was approaching from the south, shows the structure of the storm cloud. Vigorous convection has created a strong updraft near the center of the storm where warm, moist air rises quickly upward, sometimes at speeds up to 160 kilometers per hour (100 miles per hour).
The flat bank of cirrus clouds spreading outward and forming the cloud’s anvil mark the edge of the tropopause. The tropopause is the boundary between the lowest layer of the atmosphere where most weather occurs and air often flows vertically (the troposphere) and a higher layer where air flow is mainly horizontal (the stratosphere).
The tropopause behaves like a wall, deflecting the updraft's rising air and causing it to spread outward in a way that molds the upper part of clouds into the distinctive anvil shape. However, convection sometimes pushes moisture past the top of the cloud and into the tropopause, creating bubbling protrusions called overshooting tops. These protrusions are usually short lived and wispy, but they tend to persist longer above severe storms like this one.
While the DC-8 was at a low altitude measuring air flowing into the storm, the Gulfstream-V measured the outflow near the top of the storm. The plane made two passes directly though the anvil and one above it. The instruments on the Gulfstream-V detected elevated levels of carbon monoxide and methane near the top of the storm, suggesting the updraft had lofted pollutants from the surface high into the atmosphere. Instruments on the DC-8, meanwhile, detected high levels of aerosols entering the storm, possibly smoke that had wafted to the area from fires in Mexico.
As the aircraft were sampling the storm, satellites were observing the broader scene from above. An imager on the geostationary GOES-East satellite captured the lower image at 7:15 p.m. on May 19, 2012. It shows the storm front stretching across Oklahoma and into Kansas. The dark specks that give texture to the front are overshooting tops. The approximate location of the aircraft when it observed the storm is marked with a circle.

Fonte: NASA (earthobservatory)


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2012 às 12:18)

Formação de uma nuvem no Mar Negro.

(Monte Ai-Petri, Crimeia, Ucrânia - Yevgen Timashov, National Geographic PhotoContest 2010)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Dez 2012 às 12:56)

Agreste disse:


> Formação de uma nuvem no Mar Negro.
> 
> (Monte Ai-Petri, Crimeia, Ucrânia - Yevgen Timashov, National Geographic PhotoContest 2010)



Essa coluna de "nevoeiro" que se estende da nuvem ao mar é precipitação ou é mesmo vapor de água a elevar-se?


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2012 às 13:36)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Essa coluna de "nevoeiro" que se estende da nuvem ao mar é precipitação ou é mesmo vapor de água a elevar-se?



O vapor de água não é visível, deve ser precipitação.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (9 Dez 2012 às 18:28)

Dan disse:


> O vapor de água não é visível, deve ser precipitação.



O nevoeiro é vapor de água! A passagem de estado físico motivado pela igualdade da temperatura do ar e temperatura de ponto de orvalho, é que torna-o visivel, mas não deixa de ser vapor de água.

Quanto a foto, sim é precipitação em banda.


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2012 às 20:06)

Manditu disse:


> O nevoeiro é vapor de água! A passagem de estado físico motivado pela igualdade da temperatura do ar e temperatura de ponto de orvalho, é que torna-o visivel, mas não deixa de ser vapor de água.



Costumo chamar vapor de água à agua no estado gasoso.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Dez 2012 às 02:05)

Dan disse:


> Costumo chamar vapor de água à agua no estado gasoso.



Sim, mas o vapor de agua visivel, é-lo, no estado gasoso.
Apenas quando condensa e que essa saturação de vapor de agua e o ar nao tendo capacidade de absorver mais vapor de agua esse condesa, mas mantem-se no estado gasoso.


----------



## CptRena (10 Dez 2012 às 11:12)

Manditu disse:


> Sim, mas o vapor de agua visivel, é-lo, no estado gasoso.
> Apenas quando condensa e que essa saturação de vapor de agua e o ar nao tendo capacidade de absorver mais vapor de agua esse condesa, mas mantem-se no estado gasoso.



Bom dia caro Manditu,

Desculpe mas vou ter que discordar da sua ideia e vou mostrar como suporto a ideia do Dan.
Vapor de água é água no estado gasoso e portanto invísivel a olho nu.
O nevoeiro/neblina é uma mistura bi-fásica que contém ambas as fases, como o nome indica, e por isso torna-se vísivel.
É só analisar o diagrama de fases da água e compreende-se tudo por lá.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vapor
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vapor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_diagram
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diagrama_de_fase

A água tem um comportamento anómalo como se pode ver pela imagem em
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/34/Phase-diag2.svg

Cumprimentos


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Dez 2012 às 16:18)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia caro Manditu,
> 
> Desculpe mas vou ter que discordar da sua ideia e vou mostrar como suporto a ideia do Dan.
> Vapor de água é água no estado gasoso e portanto invísivel a olho nu.
> ...



Claro, e então?!

Mesmo, e que seja uma mistura coloidal, o vapor de agua não deixa de o ser, mesmo em atmosfera saturada.

A comunidade cientifica, é um facto que ainda não acordou qual será o termo a ser empregue ao nevoiro. Pois é uma mistura gasosa e liquida, mas leve para estar suspensa na atmosfera.

Outro exemplo ambiguo é do das bebidas refrigeradas, tipo coca-cola, cerveja, sodas/refrigerantes. Há uma mistura de elementos em estados fisicos diferentes (o CO2 e a bebida liquida).


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2012 às 16:44)

Discussão técnica à parte, a pergunta inicial era o que estava debaixo daquela nuvem, e sim, como já foi dito, não é nevoeiro, mas sim cortinas de precipitação, disso não há qualquer dúvida.

E sim, para se verem as gotículas, claro que têm de condensar, tem de haver água no estado líquido, para haver nuvens, nevoeiro, redução de visibilidade.

E é demasiado óbvio dizer que mesmo assim também há vapor de água, que é uma mistura..
Existam ou não nuvens, há sempre vapor de água na atmosfera, é um dos constituintes da nossa atmosfera... Se não houvesse é que era estranho não é? Por isso esse argumento não serve muito...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (10 Dez 2012 às 17:00)

rozzo disse:


> Discussão técnica à parte, a pergunta inicial era o que estava debaixo daquela nuvem, e sim, como já foi dito, não é nevoeiro, mas sim cortinas de precipitação, disso não há qualquer dúvida.
> 
> E sim, para se verem as gotículas, claro que têm de condensar, tem de haver água no estado líquido, para haver nuvens, nevoeiro, redução de visibilidade.
> 
> ...



Lamento a incompreenção. 
Nem todos somos "helder's"


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2013 às 21:22)

Vou desencaixotar este tópico... ontem foi dia de arco-íris... hoje foi dia de nuvens estranhas, umas virgas valentes e isto:


----------



## Chingula (10 Jun 2014 às 15:51)

*Re: Observação ISS - Estação Espacial Internacional*



Luis França disse:


> Será uma "super" bigorna?



Fotografia espectacular que revela o efeito de espraiamento da bigorna ao atingir o nível da tropopausa...dá-se por findo o movimento ascendente do cumulonimbo  perante o obstáculo que é a tropopausa.


----------



## Chingula (10 Jun 2014 às 15:59)

Manditu disse:


> Claro, e então?!
> 
> Mesmo, e que seja uma mistura coloidal, o vapor de agua não deixa de o ser, mesmo em atmosfera saturada.
> 
> ...



Nevoeiro é uma nuvem que envolve o observador.


----------



## Chingula (10 Jun 2014 às 16:38)

*Dave* disse:


> Deixo esta imagem, que embora não sirva de muito fica aqui para "arquivo"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neste esquema não se percebe a dimensão vertical dos Nimbostratos...nuvem que se estende da superfície (nuvem baixa) até ao andar médio, não sendo uma nuvem convectiva, na nossa latitude atinge frequentemente mais de 2000 metros de espessura. Nuvem de precepitação contínua, por excelência.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2014 às 19:38)

Preparem-se amantes da meteorologia. Em Novembro de 2015 poderá haver uma nova classe de nuvens:

http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/dec/17/-sp-cloud-enthusiast-pretor-pinney-new-formation


----------



## camrov8 (17 Dez 2014 às 20:00)

ja tinha visto um documentário do criador dessa sociedade, mas já foi a muito bem demorou a estudar o caso


----------



## Paelagius (28 Dez 2014 às 12:21)

camrov8 disse:


> ja tinha visto um documentário do criador dessa sociedade, mas já foi a muito bem demorou a estudar o caso



Referes-te a este documentário?


----------



## camrov8 (28 Dez 2014 às 18:51)

yup esse mesmo


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2015 às 18:33)

Boa tarde. Recentemente apareceu aqui na zona uma nuvem lenticular, fiquei intrigado e comecei a pesquisar.

Contudo não percebi ainda muito bem* o que são as ondas estacionárias a sotavento* e como* é que depois do ar descer a sotavento tem a capacidade para voltar a subir.*

E por fim gostava de saber* como é que a nuvem adquire aquelas bordas tão vistosas?*
Obrigado pela atenção.


----------



## Paelagius (1 Mar 2015 às 20:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde. Recentemente apareceu aqui na zona um nuvem lenticular, fiquei intrigado e comecei a pesquisar.
> 
> Contudo não percebi ainda muito bem* o que são as ondas estacionárias a sotavento* e como* é que depois do ar descer a sotavento tem a capacidade para voltar a subir.*
> 
> ...



É muito parecido com o rebentar de uma onda de uma corrente forte num rio quando passa por cima de uma rocha. A superfície da água exibe uma onda estacionária a jusante do obstáculo. Mesmo que a água esteja sempre a passar, as cristas das ondas são estacionárias.


Acontece exactamente o mesmo no fluxo atrás de uma montanha ou colina, e as cristas estacionárias da corrente de ar podem ser bem mais altas do que a montanha em si.







O ponto onde se formam e condensam é estável.

O ar sopra através da nuvem, formando gotículas de água na frente da crista que avançam com a corrente de ar e tornam-se a evaporar quando este desce atrás da crista.

Espero ter ajudado sem repetir inevitavelmente alguma informação que provavelmente tenhas lido anteriormente.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2015 às 20:20)

Ou seja o ar volta a subir por aquecimento adiabático, evaporando?

As ondas muito acima da montanha resultam da força que o ar exerce ao ascender pela vertente barlavento?
Obrigado de novo pela atenção.


----------



## Paelagius (1 Mar 2015 às 20:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ou seja o ar volta a subir por aquecimento adiabático, evaporando?
> 
> As ondas muito acima da montanha resultam da força que o ar exerce ao ascender pela vertente barlavento?
> Obrigado de novo pela atenção.



Vejo que entendeu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2015 às 20:59)

Paelagius disse:


> Vejo que entendeu.



Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Ago 2015 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,

Gostaria de partilhar convosco e ouvir as vossas opiniões…

Ontem, pelas 13:30. Stratocumulus undulatus.







Ontem, pelas 18:15. Stratocumulus undulatus?







Ontem, pelas 18:15. Instabilidade de Kelvin Helmholtz?


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 19:24)

Paelagius disse:


> Ontem, pelas 18:15. Instabilidade de Kelvin Helmholtz?



 precisamente! Muito bem observado, o efeito era ténue mas perfeitamente evidente.



Paelagius disse:


> Ontem, pelas 18:15. Stratocumulus undulatus?



Parecem-me apenas estratos, não undulatus.



Paelagius disse:


> Ontem, pelas 13:30. Stratocumulus undulatus.



O termo undulatus penso que deve estar reservado para o aspecto invulgar em ondas escuras da base de uma camada contínua de nuvens. Um padrão como este quase chega a esse aspecto mas precisava de a camada de nuvens (altocumulus neste caso na minha opinião) estar mais coesa e de as ondulações serem verdadeiras ondas aleatórias e não apenas um efeito de concentração em faixas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Set 2015 às 08:43)

http://observador.pt/2015/09/18/nuvem-misteriosa-avistada-na-costa-rica/


Em pleno século XXI consegue-se arranjar todas as explicações e mais alguma, sem ser a científica... 
Afortunados aqueles que a viram, pois devem ser vistas raríssimas vezes...


----------



## StormRic (19 Set 2015 às 18:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em pleno século XXI consegue-se arranjar todas as explicações e mais alguma, sem ser a científica..



Parece-me uma fina Pileus sobre um cumulus congestus, e que ganhou as irisações típicas dos efeitos de contra-luz. As irisações são muito comuns mas raramente observáveis à vista a não ser que o sol esteja oculto por um objecto ou uma nuvem espessa, que é o caso nesta visão.

Vejam-se os inúmeros efeitos pileus/irisações que podem ocorrer nesta situação:

https://www.google.com/search?q=pil...ChMIn6GDtsuDyAIVR-0UCh3d6A0r&biw=1920&bih=979

Com o incrivelmente fácil acesso que hoje em dia as pessoas têm à informação e às imagens de todos os fenómenos através da internet, é perturbante que se imaginem explicações transcendentes.

Pelo contrário, a beleza destes fenómenos é uma inspiração que devia induzir a admiração e respeito pela natureza e pelo planeta, sem um sentimento de ameaça mas de compreensão.


----------



## camrov8 (19 Set 2015 às 21:21)

é sempre assim, ainda me lembro o ano passado quando em Fátima as pessoas começaram a dizer milagre quando reparam no Halo que na altura o sol apresentava, se viessem a este forum viam centenas deles quando não se sabe inventa-se


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2015 às 02:26)

TVI sempre a melhor.
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/internacion...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post
"
*Nuvens apocalípticas assustam população da Costa Rica"*


----------



## camrov8 (20 Set 2015 às 02:42)

admira não ser o cmtv  devia ser um canal e um jornal a banir pois de informação já possui muito pouco ou nada, o senhor dinheiro fala mais alto e vira para o sensacionalismo


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Set 2015 às 02:59)

camrov8 disse:


> admira não ser o cmtv  devia ser um canal e um jornal a banir pois de informação já possui muito pouco ou nada, o senhor dinheiro fala mais alto e vira para o sensacionalismo


Nem sei como é que o cmtv não criou nenhuma teoria do outro mundo sobre essas nuvens, talvez ainda apareça...


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 18:56)

Uma invulgar formação de espessos _Cirrus vertebratus_ ao poente de dia 14, com o evento de chuva excepcional de 15/16 já próximo:


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2015 às 01:04)

StormRic disse:


> Frente quente a começar agora, chuva moderada.



Uma frente quente é uma superfície de descontinuidade entre duas massas de ar em altitude, com plano inclinado, com ar quente sobre ar mais frio. O ponto de intercepção com a superfície terrestre toma o nome de superfície frontal quente.


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2017 às 18:48)




----------



## PedroN (12 Out 2021 às 00:37)

Boas pessoal! Bem, parece que venho desenterrar este tópico... Pensei que tinha perdido esta foto (de 2014 se não me engano), mas afinal, passado tanto tempo, apercebi-me de que ainda a tinha aqui algures Alguém sabe como se classificaria este tipo de nuvem vertical? Nunca tinha visto nada do género...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2021 às 00:42)

PedroN disse:


> Boas pessoal! Bem, parece que venho desenterrar este tópico... Pensei que tinha perdido esta foto (de 2014 se não me engano), mas afinal, passado tanto tempo, apercebi-me de que ainda a tinha aqui algures Alguém sabe como se classificaria este tipo de nuvem vertical? Nunca tinha visto nada do género...
> 
> Ver anexo 541


Parece-me apenas um vulgar Contrail.


----------



## PedroN (12 Out 2021 às 00:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Parece-me apenas um vulgar Contrail.


Pois, até podia ser, mas não me parece... não havia outros rastos na zona.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2021 às 08:10)

Também me parece claramente um rasto deixado por um avião a jato.


----------



## Ericc (18 Nov 2022 às 18:29)

Raras e invulgares formações de nuvens chamadas 'cloud streets' foram avistadas no sul de Inglaterra.
Pergunto-me como se formam


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 18:42)

PedroN disse:


> Boas pessoal! Bem, parece que venho desenterrar este tópico... Pensei que tinha perdido esta foto (de 2014 se não me engano), mas afinal, passado tanto tempo, apercebi-me de que ainda a tinha aqui algures Alguém sabe como se classificaria este tipo de nuvem vertical? Nunca tinha visto nada do género...
> 
> Ver anexo 541





PedroN disse:


> Pois, até podia ser, mas não me parece... não havia outros rastos na zona.



É um contrail que atravessou faixas com diferentes humidade relativa e/ou ventos.

O facto de não haver mais rastos na zona depende de muitos factores que podem ser desconhecidos, tais como efectivo número de voos que passam naquela zona aérea e naquele horário preciso quando a foto foi tirada, situação atmosférica em evolução rápida em altitude e que só cerca daquele momento e localizadamente proporcionaram condições para a formação de contrails, por exemplo.


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2022 às 18:44)

Ericc disse:


> Raras e invulgares formações de nuvens chamadas 'cloud streets' foram avistadas no sul de Inglaterra.
> Pergunto-me como se formam



Tens algum link para foto específica?

Só pelo nome, aqui há uma explicação: https://earthsky.org/earth/what-are-cloud-streets/


----------



## PedroN (18 Nov 2022 às 23:57)

StormRic disse:


> É um contrail que atravessou faixas com diferentes humidade relativa e/ou ventos.
> 
> O facto de não haver mais rastos na zona depende de muitos factores que podem ser desconhecidos, tais como efectivo número de voos que passam naquela zona aérea e naquele horário preciso quando a foto foi tirada, situação atmosférica em evolução rápida em altitude e que só cerca daquele momento e localizadamente proporcionaram condições para a formação de contrails, por exemplo.


Obrigado pela info! A verdade é que nunca tinha visto algo semelhante, vertical, isolada daquela forma e a uma altitude relativamente baixa...


----------



## StormRic (19 Nov 2022 às 18:35)

PedroN disse:


> a uma altitude relativamente baixa



Esse dado é interessante, como te apercebeste da altitude baixa, pelo movimento relativo das nuvens entre si? Nestas situações intrigantes e se for possível é muito útil fazer um pequeno vídeo ou time-lapse, com a câmara ou telemóvel bem fixo. 1 minuto é suficiente.


----------



## Ericc (27 Nov 2022 às 19:20)

StormRic disse:


> Tens algum link para foto específica?
> 
> Só pelo nome, aqui há uma explicação: https://earthsky.org/earth/what-are-cloud-streets/


Sim, muito semelhante.


----------



## PedroN (30 Nov 2022 às 21:57)

StormRic disse:


> Esse dado é interessante, como te apercebeste da altitude baixa, pelo movimento relativo das nuvens entre si? Nestas situações intrigantes e se for possível é muito útil fazer um pequeno vídeo ou time-lapse, com a câmara ou telemóvel bem fixo. 1 minuto é suficiente.


Sim, era bem evidente que estava a baixa altitude comparativamente às restantes nuvens naquele momento... pois é, mas, infelizmente, só tirei foto.


----------

